# Ναι, είναι νεκρή γλώσσα τα αρχαία ελληνικά



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι το πόρισμα κάποιας νεκροψίας ο τίτλος. Είναι η άποψή μου, κι ας είναι αντίθετη στην άποψη του κ. Μπαμπνιώτη με αφορμή τις δηλώσεις της κ. Ρεπούση κτλ κτλ.

Το ειδησάριο στο in.gr:

Επίθεση κατά της Μαρίας Ρεπούση για τις δηλώσεις της σχετικά με τη διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών εξαπολύει ο Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης, κάνοντας λόγο για απόψεις «ξεπερασμένες, παλιομοδίτικες και χωρίς επιστημονική βάση».

«Λέει άλλα αντ' άλλων. Και θέλει προσοχή. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να μην προβάλλουμε πολύ τέτοιες απόψεις ξεπερασμένες, παλιομοδίτικες και χωρίς καμία επιστημονική βάση» είπε στον Βήμα 99,5 ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης.

«Μήπως δίνεται υπερβολική έμφαση στην άποψη ενός προσώπου που δικαιούται να την εκφράσει; Από τη στιγμή, όμως που θα πει ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι νεκρή, δεν έχει καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα, με την επιστήμη και την αλήθεια» συνεχίζει.

Και προσθέτει ότι «δεν πρέπει να γινόμαστε συνομιλητές φληναφημάτων». «Θα σεβόμουν μια κριτική "θέλω λιγότερες ώρες Αρχαία και περισσότερες Ιστορία". Είναι άλλο όμως να λες τη γλώσσα σου νεκρή».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231264752

Το είπε έτσι ο καθηγητής; «Από τη στιγμή, όμως που θα πει ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι νεκρή»; Διότι νεκρά, είπαμε, είναι τα *αρχαία* ελληνικά, σύμφωνα με κάθε γλωσσολογικό εγχειρίδιο.

Και θα επιμείνω όσο ο κύριος στο κλασικό νούμερο (διότι η όλη ξαναζεσταμένη συζήτηση καταντά νούμερο για τις επιθεωρήσεις):

It’s passed on! This parrot is no more! It has ceased to be! It’s expired and gone to see its maker! This is a late parrot. It’s a stiff! Bereft of life, it rests in peace! If you hadn’t nailed it to the perch, it would be pushing up the daisies! It’s run down the curtain and joined the choir invisible. THIS IS AN EX-PARROT!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

Φυσικά και είναι νεκρή εκτός κι αν έχει τίποτα φυσικούς ομιλητές και δεν το ξέρουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Θα πρέπει να πειστούν κάποιοι ότι Αρχαία Ελληνικά και Νέα Ελληνικά είναι δύο διαφορετικές γλώσσες με ευδιάκριτους διακριτούς ρόλους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 12, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ που το είπες, το σκέφτομαι από το πρωί και δεν προλάβαινα να το πω εγώ.

Αμάν πια με αυτήν την ιστορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να πειστούν κάποιοι ότι Αρχαία Ελληνικά και Νέα Ελληνικά είναι δύο διαφορετικές γλώσσες με ευδιάκριτους διακριτούς ρόλους.


Παλιά, θα το προσυπέγραφα και με τα δύο χέρια. Συμφωνώ και τώρα, με την έννοια των μαθημάτων που διδάσκονται στα σχολεία. Στην ουσία όμως, δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιος. Ότι είναι *δύο* διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Γιατί όχι τέσσερις ή οχτώ; Ποια «αρχαία»; Ποια «νέα»; «Πόσο» και «πού» διαφορετικές; «Θα καταλάβαινε ο Αχιλλέας τον Σωκράτη;» ή «Θα καταλάβαινε ο βασιλιάς Λεωνίδας το Χρονικό του Μορέως;» και «Καταλαβαίνει ο συνομιλητής μου τον Παπαδιαμάντη στο πρωτότυπο;» και άλλα τέτοια. Αν πρέπει να δίνουμε λεπτομερείς εξηγήσεις σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, που δεν έχουν γενική εφαρμογή για άλλες γλώσσες (π.χ. Latin/Italian), αλλά η απάντηση είναι ότι είμαστε αντιμέτωποι με ένα μοναδικό φαινόμενο (που είμαστε), πώς μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε να μην υπάρχουν άλλες ερμηνείες ή να επιμένουμε ότι μπορεί να απαντηθεί με τη βεβαιότητα του άσπρου/μαύρου;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Αρχαία ελληνικά, για τους σκοπούς της συζήτησης, είναι τα ελληνικά που θέλουν να διδάσκονται στο σχολείο. Ξέρουμε τους συγγραφείς και σε ποια αναλογία. Σε σχέση με τα σημερινά ελληνικά, αυτά έχουν διαφορετικό συντακτικό, διαφορετική γραμματική, του κόσμου τις διαφορετικές λέξεις και διαφορετικές σημασίες. Επίσης, διαφορετική προφορά και γραφή, που όμως τα έχουμε προσαρμόσει στα σημερινά δεδομένα — μια απάτη που δεν μπορεί να γίνει και με τα υπόλοιπα. Ή μπορεί να γίνει, και να διδάσκουν κείμενα που θα μας εξοικειώνουν με τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό, με 100% προσαρμογή στα σημερινά δεδομένα της γλώσσας. Με μετάφραση δηλαδή. Και με διαφορετικό μάθημα για την ιστορία της γλώσσας. Τώρα τα μπερδεύουν τα δύο και καταντά να μισούν οι μαθητές και τα δύο.

Άσπρο-μαύρο είναι το θέμα για μένα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2013)

Για αυτό με τον Παπαδιαμάντη λέω ότι ναι, θα το καταλάβαινε όσο καταλαβαίνει κι ένα νομικό εγχειρίδιο ή μια φιλοσοφική διατριβή της δημοτικής, αλλιώς θα έχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα κατανόησης της γλώσσας. Για τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, ίσως πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε αν θα καταλαβαίναμε εμείς οι ίδιοι ποντιακά ή γραικάνικα - διαλέγω επίτηδες τις πιο ακραίες περιπτώσεις. Το πρόβλημα της κατανόησης δεν έχει μόνο χρονική διάσταση. Και μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται συνεχώς, οι μελετητές για διευκόλυνση βάζουν όρια εκ των υστέρων και λένε π.χ. ότι τότε αρχίζει η νέα ελληνική κλπ κλπ. Μπορεί σε χίλια χρόνια, που η νεοελληνική που μιλάμε σήμερα θα είναι αρχαία γλώσσα, να ανήκουν ο Ελύτης κι ο Σεφέρης στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία, και να γκρινιάζουν οι μαθητές του 3013 ότι μαθαίνουν νεκρές γλώσσες. Αφού δεν θα υπάρχουν φυσικοί ομιλητές. 
Η Ρεπούση τα ξέρει αυτά, και επιλέγει ίσως για απλοποίηση, ίσως γιατί αυτή την εποχή δεν έχει άλλες σοβαρές εσωτερικές ειδήσεις, να πει κάτι που θα της αποφέρει αντίδραση Μπαμπινιώτη και στήλες σε εφημερίδες.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

Να έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι οι δηλώσεις Ρεπούση δεν γίνανε στα καλά καθούμενα αλλά στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης για το Λύκειο που ξεκίνησε στη βουλή, ναι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Για τεκμηρίωση:

Οι δηλώσεις της κ. Ρεπούση στη Βουλή και η συνέντευξη του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη στον Βήμα FM:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9E-zasSaRs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zMtYpEXGsc (αξίζει τον κόπο να το ακούσετε)
http://www.tovima.gr/vimafm/interviews/article/?aid=529744


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2013)

Α, και επί της ουσίας (δηλαδή, αυτές τις λίγες ώρες που κάνουν μάθημα τα παιδιά στο σχολείο, τι να τα πρωτοδιδάξουμε), συμφωνώ με τη Ρεπούση στο ότι τα «σχολικά» αρχαία και τα θρησκευτικά θα έπρεπε, κτγμ, να είναι πολύ πιο χαμηλά ως προτεραιότητες από τις ξένες γλώσσες, την πληροφορική (αλλά πληροφορική· όχι «παιδάκια, μπείτε στο ίντερνετ και παίξτε» στο στιλ γυμναστική = «πάρτε την μπάλα και παίξτε»), τα μαθηματικά-οικονομικά, την αγωγή πολίτη, τη λογική σκέψη και, απαραίτητα, τη χρήση της νέας ελληνικής ως εργαλείου στην καθημερινή ζωή: να καταλαβαίνουν τι διαβάζουν και να γράφουν σωστά αυτό που θέλουν να πουν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2013)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, τότε που είχε έρθει ο Αζέζ, ο Μπαμπινιώτης είχε ο ίδιος αποκαλέσει "χαρακτηριζόμενες ως νεκρές" τις δύο γλώσσες:
_Γιατί δεν είναι μόνο οι εξαφανισθείσες γλώσσες (Χεττιτική, Αρχ. Αιγυπτιακή, ινδιάνικες Αμερικής, αυστραλιανές, αφρικάνικες κ.λπ.) ούτε μόνο οι χαρακτηριζόμενες ως «νεκρές» (Αρχ. Ελληνική και Λατινική) που επιβιώνουν μέσα από τη συνέχειά τους (N. Ελληνική, Ιταλική) ή τις εξελιγμένες μορφές (Γαλλική, Ρουμανική, Ισπανική, Πορτογαλική κ.ά. από τη Λατινική)_. 

Εφόσον η Ρεπούση είπε, όπως φαίνεται "λεγόμενες νεκρές", πόσο πια διαφέρει η τοποθέτησή της από του Μπαμπινιώτη; Στο ότι δεν έχει σολοικισμούς, όπως το "συνομιλητές φληναφημάτων";

Α, ανέβασα άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Το άρθρο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/09/12/arxaiarepousi/#more-9637

Ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης δεν κάνει, πάντως. διαστρέβλωση των δηλώσεων της κ. Ρεπούση, λέει «Από τη στιγμή όμως που θα θελήσει να πει ότι η γλώσσα μας _στην αρχαία μορφή της_ είναι νεκρή γλώσσα». (Οι δημοσιογράφοι που κάνουν τις περιλήψεις έχουν μεσάνυχτα απ' αυτά τα θέματα.) Καλό είναι να ακουστεί η συνέντευξή του με τα δικά του λόγια και επιχειρήματα (από το 9:30 εκεί), αλλά τα επιχειρήματά του καθηγητή είναι καθαρά λεξιλογικά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλουν να κάνουν τα παιδιά να μισούν την ιστορία της γλώσσας τους όταν μπορούν να τους τη διδάξουν με τρόπους που να την ερωτευτούν, χωρίς περίεργα φίλτρα, με καθαρή ματιά, νηφάλιο μυαλό και απόλυτη αξιοποίηση της γνώσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2013)

Μια και όλοι ασχολούμαστε με λέξεις εδώ, ελπίζω ότι και όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι πολύ λεπτές (αλλά τόσο ουσιαστικές) επιστημονικές αποχρώσεις και οι συμφωνίες μέσα από τις διαφωνίες είναι καμένες από χέρι μόλις φτάσουν στα δελτία των 8 και κατέβουν στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να χρησιμοποιούσαν οι επιστήμονες ειδικούς, σαφέστερους όρους για την περιγραφή των γλωσσικών (και όχι μόνο) θεμάτων όταν κατεβαίνουν στην κοινωνία, π.χ. «τα αρχαία του σχολείου» ή «τα θρησκευτικά της εκκλησίας».

Δείτε π.χ. πόσο πετυχημένος είναι ο όρος «μνημόνιο». Άντε να λες τα ίδια, υπέρ ή κατά, αναγκασμένος να μιλάς για «δανειακή σύμβαση».

Και ναι, ξέρω ότι ο πρώτος που θα πει «τα αρχαία του σχολείου» θα πρέπει πιθανότατα να απαντήσει στην ερώτηση «δηλαδή, υπάρχουν και άλλα αρχαία;» και να χάσει, ίσως και οριστικά, τα δεκαπέντε δευτερόλεπτα της δημοσιότητάς του στα δελτία. Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να είναι αυτή η συμπεριφορά ενός επιστήμονα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, ίσως πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε αν θα καταλαβαίναμε εμείς οι ίδιοι ποντιακά ή γραικάνικα


Μα και αυτά άλλες γλώσσες είναι, δεν είναι ελληνικά. Και τα κυπριακά το ίδιο, αν μου επιτρέπετε, μια που το ανοίξαμε.

Και μια που σίγουρα θα ξεκινήσει μια κουβέντα του τι είναι διάλεκτος και τι γλώσσα, πριν μπούμε στους γλωσσολογικούς ορισμούς που σίγουρα υπάρχουν, θα παραθέσω τον αγαπημένο μου πρακτικό ορισμό:


> Γλώσσα είναι μια διάλεκτος με στρατό και στόλο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2013)

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η Ρεπούση κάθε φορά που λέει κάτι γίνεται ζήτημα στις εφημερίδες. Μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι δεν περιμένουν αρκετοί πώς και πώς να μιλήσει για να βγουν από τα ρούχα τους; Ή ότι η ίδια δεν σχεδιάζει τι και πότε θα πει κάτι, με σκοπό να μεγιστοποιήσει τη δημοσιότητα γύρω από το όνομά της;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και μια που σίγουρα θα ξεκινήσει μια κουβέντα του τι είναι διάλεκτος και τι γλώσσα...


Θα ξεκινήσει; Πάλιιιιι;;;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2828
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4811


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η Ρεπούση κάθε φορά που λέει κάτι γίνεται ζήτημα στις εφημερίδες. Μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι δεν περιμένουν αρκετοί πώς και πώς να μιλήσει για να βγουν από τα ρούχα τους; Ή ότι η ίδια δεν σχεδιάζει τι και πότε θα πει κάτι, με σκοπό να μεγιστοποιήσει τη δημοσιότητα γύρω από το όνομά της;


Ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι, ας μην κρίνουμε την ουσία των δηλώσεων μέσα σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο. Οι δηλώσεις της κ. Ρεπούση είναι καίριες και προσεγμένες. Οι αντιδράσεις που έχω διαβάσει δεν με πείθουν. Δεν πείθουν εμένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η Ρεπούση κάθε φορά που λέει κάτι γίνεται ζήτημα στις εφημερίδες. Μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι δεν περιμένουν αρκετοί πώς και πώς να μιλήσει για να βγουν από τα ρούχα τους; Ή ότι η ίδια δεν σχεδιάζει τι και πότε θα πει κάτι, με σκοπό να μεγιστοποιήσει τη δημοσιότητα γύρω από το όνομά της;



Γιατί; Ανεβαίνουν οι μετοχές της;

Φυσικά το ζήτημα του τι είναι διαφορετική γλώσσα έχει πολιτικά κριτήρια. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να χαρακτηρίσεις διαφορετικές γλώσσες τα κινέζικα και τα ελληνικά, γιατί απέχουν πολύ μεταξύ τους. Το ίδιο θέμα υπάρχει και με τον ορισμό του είδους, στην βιολογία. Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για συνεχές (και στις δυο περιπτώσεις). Όταν φτάνεις σε μια ικανοποιητική απόσταση, ακομπλεξάριστα διακρίνεις σε διαφορετικές γλώσσες -και είδη, στην βιολογία. Όταν εκτός από σχετική εγγύτητα έχεις και πολιτική, τότε αρχίζουν τα μασήματα. Η αμοιβαία κατανοησιμότητα θα έπρεπε να είναι το βασικό κριτήριο. Αν χρειάζεσαι λεξικό και η συνεννόηση είναι πολύ αργή, πρόκειται για διαφορετικές γλώσσες, όσο κοντινές κι αν είναι από άποψη καταγωγής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Ιδού, για άσκηση, τέσσερις απόψεις [από εδώ]. Βρείτε την καλύτερη άποψη (βαθμός 10) και βαθμολογήστε με χαμηλότερο βαθμό τις υπόλοιπες, να δούμε αν συμφωνούμε:

*Οι απόψεις και τα επιχειρήματα των καθηγητών*

Του Αποστολου Λακασα

«Είτε διαφωνεί είτε συμφωνεί κάποιος με την πρότασή μου για τη διδασκαλία της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να συζητήσουμε ουσιαστικά για το τι και πώς διδάσκεται στο ελληνικό σχολείο», ανέφερε χθες στην «Κ» η κ. Μαρία Ρεπούση. Το ενδιαφέρον που θα έχει μία τέτοια συζήτηση καταδεικνύεται και από τις απόψεις που κατέθεσαν χθες στην «Κ» για το ίδιο θέμα καθηγητές της μέσης και της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

[1η] «Είναι γεγονός ότι η διδασκαλία της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, σύμφωνα με τα όσα συμβαίνουν σήμερα, δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξεπεράσει την «από στήθους» αναπαραγωγή μετάφρασης σύντομων αρχαιοελληνικών κειμένων, όχι πάντα της αττικής διαλέκτου, ενώ η επαφή με αυτά δεν οδηγεί στην κατανόηση απλών κειμένων της αρχαίας ελληνικής ούτε στη συνειδητοποίηση των λεπτών νοηματικών διαφοροποιήσεων που προκύπτουν από την ποικιλία των συντάξεων της αρχαίας», δήλωσε στην «Κ» ο φιλόλογος στη μέση εκπαίδευση κ. Σωκράτης Κουγέας. «Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τη διδασκαλία ολοκληρωμένων κειμένων από μετάφραση, των οποίων ορισμένα επιλεγμένα αποσπάσματα θα προσφέρονταν στους μαθητές «στο πρωτότυπο» ώστε σταδιακά να έρχονται σε επαφή με την αρχαία ελληνική, με αποσπάσματα ενταγμένα στο νοηματικό τους σύνολο».

[2η] «Η διδασκαλία του συντακτικού της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας είναι πολύ καλή γυμναστική του μυαλού. Το συντακτικό της είναι μάθημα που βοηθάει τον μαθητή να αναπτύξει δεξιότητες παρόμοιες με αυτές των Μαθηματικών», υποστήριξε στην «Κ» ο μαθηματικός στη μέση εκπαίδευση και συγγραφέας κ. Τεύκρος Μιχαηλίδης, ο οποίος τάσσεται υπέρ της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων στο πρωτότυπο για όλους τους μαθητές. «Ο μαθητής για να μπορέσει να μιλάει σωστά Ελληνικά πρέπει να μάθει Αρχαία. Εμένα, που ως μικρός είχα την αλαζονεία απέναντι στα Μαθηματικά, πάρα πολύ συχνά μου έχει συμβεί να χρειάζεται τώρα για τη δουλειά μου να διαβάσω ένα κείμενο στα Αρχαία, π.χ. του Ευκλείδη, του Αρχιμήδη, του Διόφαντου, και να μη μπορώ».

[3η] «Τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά πρέπει να διδάσκονται από την Α΄ Γυμνασίου, με πρωτότυπα κείμενα αυξανόμενης, ανά επίπεδο, δυσκολίας. Να διδάσκονται ως κύριο και υποχρεωτικό μάθημα και στις έξι τάξεις του Γυμνασίου - Λυκείου, για όλους τους μαθητές, ανεξαρτήτως κατεύθυνσης – με εκείνους της θεωρητικής να αντιμετωπίζουν απαιτητικότερα κείμενα, ώστε να φθάνουν, προς τη Γ΄ Λυκείου, σε επίπεδο αντίστροφης μετάφρασης (από το νέο στο αρχαίο κείμενο). Και να αποτελούν για όλους τους μαθητές μάθημα εξέτασης σε τελικές εξετάσεις απόκτησης Απολυτηρίου Γυμνασίου και Λυκείου», παρατηρεί από την πλευρά της στην «Κ» η αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια Ιστορίας στο Παν. Αθηνών κ. Μαρία Ευθυμίου.

[4η] «Οσο χρήσιμο είναι τα παιδιά να μαθαίνουν για τον αρχαίο ελληνικό πολιτισμό και τα νοήματα που έδωσε η αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία, άλλο τόσο καταστροφικό είναι να μαθαίνουν Αρχαία στο πρωτότυπο. Κανείς ενήλικας δεν γνωρίζει σήμερα τα Αρχαία στο πρωτότυπο. Οι ώρες τους στο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν για την εκμάθηση της Νέας Ελληνικής και –αυτό είναι ευνόητο– μέσα από τη διδασκαλία μεταφρασμένων κειμένων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γραμματείας», υποστήριξε στην «Κ» ο καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας του ΑΠΘ κ. Σωφρόνης Χατζησαββίδης.

Η δική μου βαθμολογία (μη διαβάσετε τη δική μου άποψη ακόμα!):



Spoiler



Άριστα στην 1η.
Κόβουμε βαθμούς στην 4η, διότι βεβαίως δεν θα διδάξουμε Νέα Ελληνικά με μεταφράσεις. Άλλα πράγματα θα διδάξουμε από τα μεταφρασμένα κείμενα των αρχαίων. (Αλλά φαίνεται ότι έγινε παρεξήγηση. Δείτε παρακάτω.)
Η 2η και η 3η μηδενίζονται ως επιεικώς απαράδεκτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

Από τις τέσσερις προτιμώ την πρώτη, βάζω -10 στην δεύτερη, -20 στην δεύτερη* και από την τελευταία μού φαίνεται κομμάτι περίεργο το να διδαχτεί ο μαθητής νεοελληνικά από μετάφραση αρχαίων κειμένων. Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της ολικής κατάργησης, γιατί, αν και η πρώτη άποψη είναι σωστή, δεν βρίσκω την εφαρμογή της ρεαλιστική στο ελληνικό σύστημα. Άντε να αλλάξεις την μέθοδο διδασκαλίας αρχαίων σε όλο το εκπαιδευτικό προσωπικό. Αν δεν αντιμετωπίσεις τα αρχαία σαν ξένη γλώσσα, δεν θα μπορείς ποτέ να την διδάξεις σωστά.


* αν μη τι άλλο, για το ανεκδιήγητο "ώστε να φθάνουν, προς τη Γ΄ Λυκείου, σε επίπεδο αντίστροφης μετάφρασης".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2013)

Η καθηγήτρια της 3ης άποψης έχει κάποια συγγενική σχέση με τ. ΥπΕΠΘ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Δεν γνωρίζω. Είναι άνθρωποι με μεγάλη αγάπη για τη γλώσσα και μικρή σχέση με την αγορά εργασίας.


----------



## anef (Sep 12, 2013)

> Οι ώρες τους στο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν για την εκμάθηση της Νέας Ελληνικής και –αυτό είναι ευνόητο– μέσα από τη διδασκαλία μεταφρασμένων κειμένων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γραμματείας», υποστήριξε στην «Κ» ο καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας του ΑΠΘ κ. Σωφρόνης Χατζησαββίδης.



Υποθέτω ότι ο Χατζησαββίδης θέλει να πει πως οι ώρες θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν 1. για την εκμάθηση της νέας ελληνικής και 2. για τη διδασκαλία μεταφρασμένων κειμένων -δε νομίζω ότι συνδέει τη διδασκαλία της νέας ελληνικής με τη μετάφραση κειμένων της αρχαίας. Και λέει πως αυτό είναι ευνόητο με την έννοια ότι δεν θα εξοβελιστεί η αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία απ' το σχολείο. Μπερδεύει η διατύπωση με το «μέσα», βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

Αν ήθελε να πει αυτό, δεν θα έγραφε "και τη διδασκαλία"; Έτσι όπως το γράφει φαίνεται να λέει -αρκετά ξεκάθαρα, κτγμ- "...την εκμάθηση της Νέας Ελληνικής *και *μέσα από τη διδασκαλία μεταφρασμένων..."


----------



## anef (Sep 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ήθελε να πει αυτό, δεν θα έγραφε "και τη διδασκαλία"; Έτσι όπως το γράφει φαίνεται να λέει -αρκετά ξεκάθαρα, κτγμ- "...την εκμάθηση της Νέας Ελληνικής *και *μέσα από τη διδασκαλία μεταφρασμένων..."



Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουμε προφορικό λόγο εδώ (π.χ. τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία). Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά απίθανο να υποστηρίζει ο Χατζησαββίδης ότι πρέπει να διδάσκονται τα νέα ελληνικά μέσα από μεταφρασμένα κείμενα, και μάλιστα να το θεωρεί και ευνόητο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Έχει δίκιο η anef. Νομίζω ότι τον αδικήσαμε τον καθηγητή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2013)

Αν είναι προφορικός λόγος, μάλλον. Έτσι κι αλλιώς με το υπόλοιπο συμφωνώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2013)

Εγώ μηδενίζω τον δεύτερο, πέρα από το ότι δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχει σαν μαθηματικός με τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων, αυτά τα περί συντακτικού κλπ μου θυμίζουν λερναίο. 
Και να πω τη γνώμη μου γενικά: εγώ έκανα αρχαία μόνο στο λύκειο. Τώρα πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί ότι αν είχα καλύτερους φιλόλογους ίσως να είχα μάθει κάτι παραπάνω και να μπορούσα να διαβάσω π.χ μια επιγραφή σε ένα μουσείο και να μην είναι κινέζικα. Και πήγαινα σε σχολείο που η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ήταν από τα δυνατά σημεία του και με πολλές και μεγάλες επιτυχίες στις φιλοσοφικές. Δεν ξέρω ποιά ήταν η εμπειρία αυτών που είχαν πάει σε σχολεία με άσχετους φιλόλογους που δεν είχαν διάθεση να κάνουν μάθημα. Σε όλο το λύκειο μάθαινα απ'έξω τον Πατάκη, μέχρι και συντακτικό και γραμματική, για να μην πω για τη μετάφραση που την μάθαινα σαν ποίημα. Γιατί τα έκανα αυτά; μπας και κατάφερνα να ξεκολλήσω από το 15. Γιατί στην αρχή προσπάθησα με πιό λογικές μεθόδους, να διαβάσω, να μάθω λεξιλόγιο, να μάθω κλίσεις κλπ και προκοπή δεν είδα. Ε, είδα κι απόειδα και το έριξα στα βοηθήματα. Με αποτέλεσμα μια τρύπα στο νερό. Παρόλο που αφιέρωνα στα αρχαία πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο από κάθε άλλο μάθημα, οι προσπάθειες μου ήταν μάταιες. Παρόλα αυτά δεν το μίσησα το μάθημα, πιο πολύ με απογοήτευε. 
Οπότε γενικά δεν είμαι υπέρ της κατάργησης αλλά είμαι σίγουρα υπέρ της αλλαγής της μεθόδου διδασκαλίας. Και συμφωνώ με τον πρώτο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η καθηγήτρια της 3ης άποψης έχει κάποια συγγενική σχέση με τ. ΥπΕΠΘ;



Αδερφή του.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2013)

> Αρχαία ελληνικά, για τους σκοπούς της συζήτησης, είναι τα ελληνικά που θέλουν να διδάσκονται στο σχολείο. Ξέρουμε τους συγγραφείς και σε ποια αναλογία. Σε σχέση με τα σημερινά ελληνικά, αυτά έχουν διαφορετικό συντακτικό, διαφορετική γραμματική, του κόσμου τις διαφορετικές λέξεις και διαφορετικές σημασίες. Επίσης, διαφορετική προφορά και γραφή, που όμως τα έχουμε προσαρμόσει στα σημερινά δεδομένα — μια απάτη που δεν μπορεί να γίνει και με τα υπόλοιπα. Ή μπορεί να γίνει, και να διδάσκουν κείμενα που θα μας εξοικειώνουν με τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό, με 100% προσαρμογή στα σημερινά δεδομένα της γλώσσας. Με μετάφραση δηλαδή. Και με διαφορετικό μάθημα για την ιστορία της γλώσσας. Τώρα τα μπερδεύουν τα δύο και καταντά να μισούν οι μαθητές και τα δύο.



Υπογράφω και με τα δύο χέρια. Έχω εκφράσει κατά καιρούς ότι δεν θέλω να χαθούν και να εξοστρακιστούν γιατί μας συνδέουν έστω και μακρινά με μια παράδοση και με τη γλώσσα αυτών που ζούσαν κάποτε στα ίδια χώματα μ' εμάς, λέξεις των οποίων ακόμα χρησιμοποιούμε στη δική μας γλώσσα σήμερα. Έστω σαν δάνεια, αν θέλετε. 
Όμως θέλω να αλλάξει η διδασκαλία τους και να φύγουμε από την αποστήθιση και την άνοστη ανάλυση κειμένων και να περάσουμε στο να μαθαίνουμε όλοι ανεξαιρέτως στο τι είπαν κάποτε αυτοί οι σπουδαίοι άνθρωποι και όποιος θέλει ας τα διαβάζει και στο πρωτότυπο σε ένα άλλο μάθημα. 

Θα διαφωνήσω όμως ως άνθρωπος που έχει περάσει από Γ' Δέσμη και καλούς φιλολόγους με τον αφορισμό του νούμερο 3 στα παραπάνω, που λέει ότι το συντακτικό είναι άσκηση του μυαλού. Είχα την τύχη να μάθω να συντάσσω καλά στα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από εξαιρετικό φιλόλογο και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν σαν να λύνω σπαζοκεφαλιές και ασκούσα κάθε μέρα το μυαλό μου με ασκήσεις και γρίφους που μου έδινε ο καθηγητής αυτός. Μη σπεύδετε να το ρίξετε στην πυρά αυτό, εσείς οι απόφοιτοι των θετικών επιστημών. Για εμάς τους θεωρητικούς αυτό αποτελούσε τη μόνη άσκηση και το μόνο ενδιαφέρον ίσως που μας έδινε το σχολείο και θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να τρελαίνεται όταν είχαμε συντακτικό και να βαριέται όταν έπρεπε, για παράδειγμα, να μάθω στίχους της Αντιγόνης απ' έξω. 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ως συνήθως, γράφω λίγα για την οικονομία των γραφομένων.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αρχαία ελληνικά, για τους σκοπούς της συζήτησης, είναι τα ελληνικά που θέλουν να διδάσκονται στο σχολείο. Ξέρουμε τους συγγραφείς και σε ποια αναλογία. Σε σχέση με τα σημερινά ελληνικά, αυτά έχουν διαφορετικό συντακτικό, διαφορετική γραμματική, του κόσμου τις διαφορετικές λέξεις και διαφορετικές σημασίες. Επίσης, διαφορετική προφορά και γραφή, που όμως τα έχουμε προσαρμόσει στα σημερινά δεδομένα — μια απάτη που δεν μπορεί να γίνει και με τα υπόλοιπα. Ή μπορεί να γίνει, και να διδάσκουν κείμενα που θα μας εξοικειώνουν με τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό, με 100% προσαρμογή στα σημερινά δεδομένα της γλώσσας. Με μετάφραση δηλαδή. Και με διαφορετικό μάθημα για την ιστορία της γλώσσας. Τώρα τα μπερδεύουν τα δύο και καταντά να μισούν οι μαθητές και τα δύο.
> 
> Άσπρο-μαύρο είναι το θέμα για μένα.



Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν είναι αρκετά σαφές σε όλους πόσο καίριας σημασίας είναι η διευκρίνιση της πρώτης πρότασης. Νεκρές γλώσσες, ζωντανές γλώσσες, μία ενιαία γλώσσα, δύο διάδοχες γλώσσες, πολλές γλώσσες, γλώσσες και διάλεκτοι, χωρίς τη διευκρίνιση αυτή, αποτελούν στην πραγματικότητα πολιτικές αποφάνσεις (και αποφάνσεις για τις οποίες ξεχνάμε συνήθως πόσο πολιτικές είναι) που απλώς ντύνονται τον μανδύα της επιστημοσύνης. Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε μόνο στο επίπεδο της σχολικής εκπαίδευσης, με τους δικούς της όρους. Αλλιώς θα μπλέξουμε σε ουσιοκρατικές συζητήσεις χωρίς νόημα: Πότε δυο συναφείς γλώσσες γίνονται δύο και πότε παραμένουν μία; Σε ποιο χρονικό σημείο της ιστορίας των ελληνόφωνων πληθυσμών παύει να μιλιέται (και να γράφεται, χωριστό πρόβλημα αυτό) η αρχαία; Τι μεσολαβεί ανάμεσα στην αρχαία και στη νέα ελληνική;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Θα διαφωνήσω όμως ως άνθρωπος που έχει περάσει από Γ' Δέσμη και καλούς φιλολόγους με τον αφορισμό του νούμερο 3 στα παραπάνω, που λέει ότι το συντακτικό είναι άσκηση του μυαλού. Είχα την τύχη να μάθω να συντάσσω καλά στα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από εξαιρετικό φιλόλογο και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν σαν να λύνω σπαζοκεφαλιές και ασκούσα κάθε μέρα το μυαλό μου με ασκήσεις και γρίφους που μου έδινε ο καθηγητής αυτός. Μη σπεύδετε να το ρίξετε στην πυρά αυτό, εσείς οι απόφοιτοι των θετικών επιστημών. Για εμάς τους θεωρητικούς αυτό αποτελούσε τη μόνη άσκηση και το μόνο ενδιαφέρον ίσως που μας έδινε το σχολείο και θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να τρελαίνεται όταν είχαμε συντακτικό και να βαριέται όταν έπρεπε, για παράδειγμα, να μάθω στίχους της Αντιγόνης απ' έξω.



Το θέμα δεν είναι αν εξασκεί το μυαλό. Οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας είναι εξάσκηση. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο αποτελεί αποδοτική άσκηση, σε σχέση με άλλα πράγματα. Ο μαθηματικός μάς λέει ότι αυτού του είδους η εξάσκηση είναι εφάμιλλη με μαθηματικές ασκήσεις και αφορά την αρχαία ελληνική, όχι οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2013)

> Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο αποτελεί αποδοτική άσκηση, σε σχέση με άλλα πράγματα.



Σε σχέση με ποια πράγματα; Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να λύνω ασκήσεις μαθηματικών και φυσικής, μπορούσα όμως να κάνω πολύ καλά αυτό! Αυτό δεν λέει; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λέξη 'εφάμιλλη'. Καταλαβαίνω όμως τη λέξη 'αντίστοιχη'. 

Κάθε επιστήμη δεν έχει τη δυσκολία της; Ή τη σπαζοκεφαλιά της;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

Απαντώ βιαστικά:

Το ιδανικό σχολείο ανιχνεύει και εντοπίζει τα ειδικά ενδιαφέροντα και τις δεξιότητες των μαθητών και τους δίνει κίνητρα και ευκαιρίες να τα αναπτύξουν παραπέρα. Ταυτόχρονα, στις πρώτες χρονιές ιδιαίτερα, δίνει ευκαιρία και στα… μαθήματα να κεντρίσουν το ενδιαφέρον των μαθητών· δεν είναι ευκταία η εξειδίκευση από νωρίς. Οι ασκήσεις του συντακτικού συχνά μπορούν να γίνουν ενδιαφέρουσες σπαζοκεφαλιές και στα Νέα Ελληνικά. Το να σκεφτεί ο μαθητής ποιο είναι το νόημα και να διακρίνει αν κάποια γενική είναι αντικειμενική ή κτητική ή του δημιουργού δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνει με κείμενο ξένης γλώσσας. Από την άλλη, είναι καλό στην εκμάθηση της ιστορίας της γλώσσας να αντιλαμβάνεται ο μαθητής πόσο διαφορετικό ήταν το συντακτικό της αρχαίας. Σε ένα ακομπλεξάριστο και παραγωγικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, χωρίς ιδεολογήματα και αποτύπωση προσωπικών εμπειριών, όλα βρίσκουν σωστές απαντήσεις και εφαρμογές. Θα μπορούσες κι εσύ, Άζι, να οξύνεις τη σκέψη σου και να βελτιώνεσαι με όποιον τρόπο σού ταίριαζε, χωρίς να αποτελεί αυτό επιχείρημα άλλου είδους. Αλλά ξέρεις τι λένε οι καθηγητές της τριτοβάθμιας για τους φοιτητές τους; Μια από τις κυριότερες ελλείψεις που κουβαλούν από τη δευτεροβάθμια είναι η έλλειψη της ικανότητας για ανάλυση και σύνθεση. Με αυτά τι γίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

...
Σχετικό νήμα: Η αρχαία ελληνική είναι ξένη χώρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2013)

Δε χρειάζεται να μαλώσουμε για το τι αποτελεί άσκηση του μυαλού και τι όχι. Εγώ είπα κάποιες επιφυλάξεις μου σχετικά με τους ισχυρισμούς του μαθηματικού- σχολιαστή. Μπορεί να λέει αλήθεια ο άνθρωπος αλλά με τόσα που έχουμε ακούσει από διάφορους αρχαιοβαρεμένους τέτοιες δηλώσεις ακούγονται ύποπτες. 
Κι επειδή αυτές τις μέρες δόθηκαν και τα IgNobel, δεν έχει κάνει κανένας καμιά έρευνα ειδικά για τα αρχαία και την επίδρασή τους στον εγκέφαλο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο μαθηματικός μάς λέει ότι αυτού του είδους η εξάσκηση είναι εφάμιλλη με μαθηματικές ασκήσεις και αφορά την αρχαία ελληνική, όχι οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα.


Ο _μαθηματικός_* μας λέει τι λογής εξάσκηση είναι η εκμάθηση μιας _γλώσσας_;
Μήπως να αποφαίνεται καθένας για το δικό του τομέα καλύτερα; Μήπως αν αποφαίνεται και για άλλους, να έχει εξασφαλίσει καραμπινάτη τεκμηρίωση; Αιδώς, λεώ εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> δεν έχει κάνει κανένας καμιά έρευνα ειδικά για τα αρχαία και την επίδρασή τους στον εγκέφαλο;


Καλημέρα. Έχουμε την έρευνα που λέει ότι όσοι μαθαίνουν πολυτονικό λύνουν την εξίσωση τρία δευτερόλεπτα πιο γρήγορα απ' όσους έχουν μείνει στο μονοτονικό. Φαντάσου τη βελτίωση όταν μαθαίνεις και αρχαίο συντακτικό ταυτόχρονα.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2034-Κατά-μονότονων-υποτιμητών-της-νοημοσύνης-μας

Είχα επίσης κάποτε ακούσει την άποψη της κ. Τζιροπούλου για το πόσο ανοίγουν τα πνευμόνια όταν πηγαίνεις στην παραλία και απαγγέλλεις Όμηρο (δεν θυμάμαι αν επιβαλλόταν η ομηρική προφορά). 

Όταν θα βρω ώρα να σοβαρευτώ, θα πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με το σύνδρομο που έπληξε και τη Σώτη: τα αρχαία ήταν πνευματική άσκηση για μένα, ας τα κάνουμε εκπαιδευτική πολιτική, επένδυση για το μέλλον.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.paideia&id=27587

Αλήθεια, θυμάστε, έχετε όρεξη να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με τα πράγματα που αποτέλεσαν πνευματική άσκηση στα σχολικά μας χρόνια — και δεν έγιναν μέρος της εθνικής εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής;


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2013)

Τώρα που μεγάλωσα βλέπω ότι ένα από τα προβλήματα του σχολείου είναι ο διαχωρισμός σε καλούς στα πρακτικά και καλούς στα φιλολογικά. Κι ο διαχωρισμός σε αυτούς που μπορούν να λύσουν ασκήσεις και σε αυτούς που μπορούν να αναλύσουν συντακτικό. Τα μαθήματα του σχολείου απευθύνονται στον μέσο άνθρωπο (ή και στον κάτω του μετρίου). Δεν απαιτούν περισσότερες ικανότητες από αυτές που διαθέτουν όλοι, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν σχολικά μαθήματα. Το ότι κάποιοι πιάνουν τα μαθηματικά και κάποιοι τα αρχαία είναι αποτέλεσμα των τυχαίων επιδράσεων που έχουν οι δάσκαλοι, οι γονείς, τα σχολικά βιβλία κλπ.
(Γενική σκέψη)


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλήθεια, θυμάστε, έχετε όρεξη να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με τα πράγματα που αποτέλεσαν πνευματική άσκηση στα σχολικά μας χρόνια — και δεν έγιναν μέρος της εθνικής εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής;


Για μένα πνευματική άσκηση και μεγάλο όφελος για την μετέπειτα εξέλιξή μου ήταν τα μαθήματα ιστορίας του σινεμά που μας έκανε η καθηγήτρια των τεχνικών (συμπλήρωνε το ωράριό της με πολιτιστικά και ήταν σινεφίλ). Χάρη σε αυτήν έμαθα πώς να βλέπω ταινίες. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ανέκδοτο- προσωπικό ανέκδοτο. 
Πνευματική άσκηση είναι όμως και το σκάκι που δεν κάναμε στο σχολείο, κι η μονόπολη κι όλα αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> τα μαθήματα ιστορίας του σινεμά που μας έκανε


Άγγιξες ευαίσθητο σημείο μου. Πόσο μπορεί το σημερινό σχολείο και ο σημερινός δάσκαλος να βοηθήσει τα παιδιά στον λαβύρινθο της σύγχρονης τέχνης, της τεχνολογίας, της κοινωνικής δικτύωσης; Αφού τα παιδιά έχουν φύγει μπροστά — και μπορεί να φάνε τα μούτρα τους, αλλά το δάσκαλο τον έχουν αφήσει πίσω να ξύνει το κεφάλι του (όταν δεν είναι απ' αυτούς που ξύνουν τα παρακάτω).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2013)

Στο σχολείο μας δεν υπάρχει μάθημα τέχνης, γενικά. Το μόνο ίχνος της είναι τα καλλιτεχνικά, που στην ουσία είναι ζωγραφική και όσο πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο δεν είχε αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι η ώρα του "ζωγραφίστε". Προσωπικά είχα την τύχη να έχουμε δάσκαλο στο γυμνάσιο που μας έκανε και φιολοσοφία των εικαστικών, τεχνική, ρεύματα και λίγο ιστορία. Αλλά αυτά θα έπρεπε να είναι στο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα, μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες τέχνες (ποίηση, πεζογραφία, φωτογραφία, κινηματογράφος, χορός, μουσική, θέατρο και όπερα, βιντεοπαιχνίδια, κτλ). Ιστορία της τέχνης, τεχνική και φιλοσοφία θα έπρεπε να είναι ζωτικά μέρη αυτού του σκελετού, που δεν υπήρχε στα σχολεία μας, ποτέ, απ' όσο ξέρω. Κάποιος θα ισχυριζόταν ότι η ποίηση και η πεζογραφία καλύπτονται στα φιλολογικά, αλλά μόνο ως ανέκδοτο μπορώ να πάρω το μάθημα των κειμένων και της γλώσσας ως εργαλεία εκμάθησης της λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...
> Κι επειδή αυτές τις μέρες δόθηκαν και τα IgNobel, δεν έχει κάνει κανένας καμιά έρευνα ειδικά για τα αρχαία και την επίδρασή τους στον εγκέφαλο;





nickel said:


> ...
> Είχα επίσης κάποτε ακούσει την άποψη της κ. Τζιροπούλου για το πόσο ανοίγουν τα πνευμόνια όταν πηγαίνεις στην παραλία και απαγγέλλεις Όμηρο (δεν θυμάμαι αν επιβαλλόταν η ομηρική προφορά).
> ...



Βελοπούλεια βελάσματα: *Δακτυλικό εξάμετρο, πίεση του αίματος και η χρησιμότητα της εκμάθησης των Aρχαίων Eλληνικών*.

Μόνο που, κατά τη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη, η απαγγελία ήταν στα γερμανικά (έτυχε, δεν πέτυχε, επειδή σημασία δεν είχε η γλώσσα, αλλά ο ρυθμός του εξάμετρου. Ομ μάνι πάντμε χαμ).



nickel said:


> Όταν θα βρω ώρα να σοβαρευτώ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Αλήθεια, θυμάστε, έχετε όρεξη να κάνουμε έναν κατάλογο με τα πράγματα που αποτέλεσαν πνευματική άσκηση στα σχολικά μας χρόνια — και δεν έγιναν μέρος της εθνικής εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής;


Επειδή εγώ δεν σοβαρεύομαι εύκολα, υπάρχει μια (συνήθως, αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά) εφηβική άσκηση που έχει γίνει όχι μόνο εκπαιδευτική πολιτική, αλλά και εθνική πολιτική και εθνικό σπορ. Θα κουφαθούμε εντελώς.  



Themis said:


> _...
> μήτε φοβώντας τους θεούς τα πλατιά που κατέχουν ουράνια,
> μήτε απ’ ανθρώπους κανείς γδικιωμός να τους έρθει κατόπι
> μα τώρα σ’ όλους τους γύρω του ολόθρου σφιχτήκαν τα βρόχια.
> _...​


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο που με έστειλαν να διαβάσω (με ενδιαφέροντα αριθμητικά δεδομένα, στο βαθμό που ισχύουν) είναι αυτό:

Οι 800 ώρες των αρχαίων — Του Ανδρέα Ζαμπούκα

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα σχόλια κάτω κι από τα δυο άρθρα του protagon.gr θα αποτελούν υλικό άξιο μελέτης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2013)

Θα τα δω με την ησυχία μου αύριο όλα αυτά, αλλά συνοπτικά: και σήμερα ένα μάθημα ιστορίας του κινηματογράφου είναι καλό (δεν εννοώ μάθημα σχολικό, εννοώ ενότητα). Η τεχνικού μας ήταν πολύ καλή σε αυτό, μας είχε χωρίσει σε ομάδες, η κάθε ομάδα είχε αναλάβει μια περίοδο του σινεμά και την παρουσίασε στις άλλες. Υλικό μας είχε δώσει η ίδια, από βιβλία. Η ομάδα μου κοίταξε το Χόλιγουντ της δεκαετίας του '30 (ο κινηματογράφος μηχανή ονείρων, ήταν ο τίτλος). Δε νομίζω ότι είχα καταλάβει πολλά γιατί δεν είχα δει τόσες πολλές ταινίες στη ζωή μου και τα μιούζικαλ του '30 τα βαριόμουνα γιατί δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι το μυστικό ήταν στο χορό και το θέαμα κι όχι στην υπόθεση που ήταν χαζή. Αλλά κατά τη διάρκεια του μαθήματος έκανε κλικ γιατί το σινεμά το θέατρο κλπ είναι τέχνη.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2013)

Ναι, νίκελ, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. 

Αλλά εγώ κρίνω με αυτά που έχω και όχι με αυτά που θα ήθελα να έχω. Και το να συγκρίνεις το συντακτικό της Αρχαίας με της Νέας Ελληνικής είναι λίγο μήλα-πορτοκάλια, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Είναι όπως για τον μαθηματικό μια απλή πρόσθεση με μια πολύπλοκη εξίσωση. Η άσκηση του μυαλού (για την οποία δεν με νοιάζει να μιλήσουμε ούτε είναι το θέμα μας) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη με της Αρχαίας και πολύ λιγότερη και πολύ πιο εύκολη με της Νέας. Αυτό είναι γεγονός. Επίσης, όταν κάναμε εμείς πολύπλοκο συντακτικό στην Αρχαία, είχαμε *υποτίθεται* ήδη μάθει τη Νέα. Δεν τα κάναμε από την Α Δημοτικού ή την Α Γυμνασίου.

Τέλος, δεν θέλω να κρίνω με ό,τι *εγώ* θεωρώ βαρετό, περιττό ή ανούσιο, αλλά με ό,τι σφαιρικά μπορεί να προσφέρει στον άνθρωπο και να τον κάνει καλύτερο (δεν λέω ότι το συντακτικό της Αρχαίας σε κάνει καλύτερο, μη σπεύσετε...). Αν ήθελα να το κάνω αυτό, θα έλεγα κάτι και για τις ατελείωτες ώρες μαθηματικών που *εγώ* θεωρούσα βαρετές ή ακαταλαβίστικες. Και η διδασκαλία των μαθηματικών χρειάζεται αναμόρφωση, πάλι κατά τη γνώμη μου. Αντί να βομβαρδιζόμαστε, με τον φόβο του βούρδουλα ή του βαθμού, με ατελείωτες σειρές εξισώσεων και ολοκληρωμάτων που ανάθεμα κι αν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ στην ενήλικη ζωή μου (πρακτικά μιλάω όχι θεωρητικά υποσυνείδητα του στιλ "τα μαθηματικά είναι παντού στη Φύση" και άλλα τέτοια) για μένα πολύ καλύτερο θα ήταν να μαθαίναμε φιλοσοφία των μαθηματικών που τη βρίσκω συναρπαστική και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα. ;)

Επομένως, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τις θέσεις σου για την παιδεία και την αναμόρφωση του ελληνικού σχολείου, αλλά στο δικό μου σχολείο, θα χωρούσε και ένα μάθημα Αρχαίου συντακτικού για τους μυημένους. Έστω ως επιλογή. Δεν έχει σημασία. Αυτοί που θα ήθελαν, θα το έπαιρναν. 

Ευχαριστώ και όλους για τον όμορφο διάλογο και τις όμορφες θέσεις. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

Όχι, δεν θα ήθελες να μάθεις φιλοσοφία των μαθηματικών, λόγου χάρη θεωρία αριθμών, γιατί είναι απείρως δυσκολότερη από τον λογισμό. Όσον αφορά το πόσο πιο πολύπλοκο βρίσκεις το συντακτικό της αρχαίας από το συντακτικό της νέας, μήπως, λέω μήπως, είναι μητρική σου γλώσσα η νέα ελληνική; Το συντακτικό της αρχαίας δεν είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκο, πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο δηλαδή από άλλες ξένες γλώσσες· απλά είναι εξόχως διαφορετικό από αυτό της ΚΝΕ. Ίσως σε μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι βρίσκεις περίπλοκα συντακτικά σχήματα σε φιλοσοφικά και ποιητικά κείμενα, πάντως δεν πρόκειται για κάποια εγγενή υπερπολυπλοκότητα. Αναλόγως πολύπλοκα σχήματα θα βρεις σε φιλοσοφικά και ποιητικά κείμενα που είναι γραμμένα σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Και το να συγκρίνεις το συντακτικό της Αρχαίας με της Νέας Ελληνικής είναι λίγο μήλα-πορτοκάλια, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.


Δεν έκανα σύγκριση ως προς την καταλληλότητα των δύο συντακτικών για τους γρίφους και τις πνευματικές ασκήσεις που σε ικανοποιούσαν. Πνευματικές ασκήσεις υπάρχουν πολλές και, αν ψάχνουμε ή έχουμε κατάλληλα ερεθίσματα, βρίσκουμε πολλές εξωσχολικές για να γεμίζουμε τις ώρες μας. Η σύγκριση των πνευματικών ασκήσεων που απασχολούσαν τα παιδιά της δικής μου εποχής με τις αντίστοιχες της σημερινής (με τις ανεξάντλητες δυνατότητες) θα είχε φοβερό ενδιαφέρον. 

Το σχολείο ωστόσο οφείλει να προτείνει και να προωθεί πνευματικές ασκήσεις που έχουν και κάποιον επιδιωκόμενο παιδαγωγικό στόχο. Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι θα πρέπει να έχει εξαντλήσει τους παιδαγωγικούς στόχους που έχουν να κάνουν με τα Νέα Ελληνικά προτού ασχοληθεί με λεπτομέρειες των Αρχαίων. Να επαναλάβω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ότι θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν κομμάτια της Αρχαίας (και της Καθαρεύουσας) που θα έπρεπε να διδάσκονται σαν αναπόσπαστα τμήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

http://nomadicuniversality.wordpress.com/2013/09/14/τα-υπαρκτά-και-τα-άλλα-αρχαία/


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

:up: Γέλασα με αυτή τη διατύπωση:

Από την ίδια τη συγκρότησή του, λοιπόν, ο εκπαιδευτικός θεσμός προοριζόταν να καλύψει όχι εκπαιδευτικές, αλλά λιμπιντινικές προτεραιότητες. 

Καίριο απόσπασμα (αν και λησμονεί τη γραμματική της καθαρεύουσας):

Από την άλλη, αν ο σημερινός Έλληνας, προκειμένου να μιλά σωστά τη γλώσσα, πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσει την προέλευση των λέξεων, τότε αυτό θα επέβαλλε να διδάσκονται επίσης στα σχολεία όχι μόνο τα αρχαία, αλλά και αρκετές άλλες γλώσσες, και κυρίως η τουρκική, η ιταλική (βενετική) και η αλβανική, από τις οποίες προέρχονται πολλά στοιχεία της νέας ελληνικής –όχι μόνο λεξιλογικά, αλλά επίσης φωνολογικά, συντακτικά, σχήματα λόγου, εικόνες, παροιμίες κ.ο.κ. Δεν διδάσκονται όμως, διότι προφανώς ο καημός των υπουργείων και των κρατικών φιλολόγων δεν ήταν να δείξουν στο μαθητή αμερόληπτα τους μηχανισμούς και τις λειτουργίες της γλώσσας, αλλά να τον επηρεάσουν ενεργητικά και να τον προσανατολίσουν να θεωρεί υψηλότερες κάποιες λειτουργίες, απορρίπτοντας άλλες.

Σχεδόν του συγχώρησα το σχήμα «ενώ προορίζεται να ενδυναμώσει τις μαθήτριες και να τις οπλίσει με αυτοπεποίθηση… οδηγώντας τους μαθητές να μιλούν πιθανότατα χειρότερα και όχι καλύτερα νέα ελληνικά». 

Η τελευταία πρόταση στους Στόχους της διδασκαλίας της Αρχαίας στην Α΄ Γυμνασίου λέει:
Ο διδάσκων πρέπει να προβάλλει συνεχώς τη στενή σχέση Αρχαίας και Νέας Ελληνικής σε όλα τα επίπεδα.

Σε όλα τα επίπεδα;

Και, ενώ κοιτάζεις το πρώτο μάθημα της Α΄ Γυμνασίου και λες «Ωραία το πιάνει»:
Το ταξίδι των λέξεων στο χρόνο
πας, ας πούμε, στην Ενότητα 17 (αν φτάνουν ποτέ εκεί), και βλέπεις ομιλία του Μεγάλου Βασιλείου:

Ὁ καρκῖνος τῆς σαρκὸς ἐπιθυμεῖ τοῦ ὀστρέου· ἀλλὰ δυσάλωτος ἡ ἄγρα αὐτῷ διὰ τὴν περιβολὴν τοῦ ὀστράκου γίνεται. Ἀρραγεῖ γὰρ ἑρκίῳ τὸ ἁπαλὸν τῆς σαρκὸς ἡ φύσις κατησφαλίσατο. Διὸ καὶ ὀστρακόδερμον προσηγόρευται. Καὶ ἐπειδὴ δύο κοιλότητες ἀκριβῶς ἀλλήλαις προσηρμοσμέναι τὸ ὄστρεον περιπτύσσονται, ἀναγκαίως ἄπρακτοί εἰσιν αἱ χηλαὶ τοῦ καρκίνου. Τί οὖν ποιεῖ; Ὅταν ἴδῃ ἐν ἀπηνέμοις χωρίοις μεθ' ἡδονῆς διαθαλπόμενον, καὶ πρὸς τὴν ἀκτῖνα τοῦ ἡλίου τὰς πτυχὰς ἑαυτοῦ διαπλώσαντα, τότε δὴ λάθρᾳ ψηφῖδα παρεμβαλών, διακωλύει τὴν σύμπτυξιν, καὶ εὑρίσκεται τὸ ἐλλεῖπον τῆς δυνάμεως διὰ τῆς ἐπινοίας κάβουραςπεριεχόμενος. [...] Ἐγὼ δέ σε βούλομαι τὸ ποριστικὸν καὶ εὐμήχανον τῶν καρκίνων ζηλοῦντα, τῆς βλάβης τῶν πλησίον ἀπέχεσθαι. Τοιοῦτός ἐστιν ὁ πρὸς τὸν ἀδελφὸν πορευόμενος δόλῳ, καὶ ταῖς τῶν πλησίον ἀκαιρίαις ἐπιτιθέμενος, καὶ ταῖς ἀλλοτρίαις συμφοραῖς ἐντρυφῶν.

Δεν σχολιάζω, δεν σχολιάζω...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 16, 2013)

> απλά είναι εξόχως διαφορετικό από αυτό της ΚΝΕ



Δεν σε κατάλαβα, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Ίσως δεν χρειάζεται και να μου εξηγήσεις, γιατί μάλλον υπονοείς κάτι που δεν μου αρμόζει. 

Όσο για τα άλλα που λες, είπαμε τα εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια είναι μεγάλη αρρώστια... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Για περαστικούς που μπορεί να μπερδευτούν: ΚΝΕ (εδώ) = Κοινή Νεοελληνική


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση διάθεση από κάθε πλευρά να υποτιμήσει τα σχολικά μαθήματα που άρεσαν στην άλλη. Από άποψη νοημοσύνης, ΟΛΑ τα μαθήματα του σχολείου απευθύνονται στον μέσο ανήλικο. Δεν είναι φτιαγμένα ούτε για ιδιοφυίες, ούτε για παιδιά με μαθησιακά προβλήματα. Όλοι μπορούν να είναι εξίσου καλοί και στα σχολικά μαθηματικά και στα σχολικά αρχαία. Όπως και στη σχολική αστρονομία και στη σχολική φιλοσοφία. Το ότι δεν είναι οφείλεται περισσότερο σε κοινωνικούς παράγοντες και συμπτώσεις παρά σε έλλιψη ικανότητας. Και όλα τα μαθήματα είναι εξίσου χρήσιμα και εφικτά, σύμφωνα με αυτούς που ειδικέυονται στη σχεδίαση σχολικού προγράμματος, αλλιώς δεν θα τα δίδασκαν στα σχολεία. 
Τώρα που έχουμε τελειώσει το σχολείο όλοι μας και που έχουμε δει και παραπέρα, είναι περιοριστική η εμμονή στους σχολικούς διαχωρισμούς σε πρακτικους και θεωρητικούς. Άλλωστε οι πρακτικοί που συχνάζουν εδώ έχουν αποδείξει ότι έχουν θεωρητικά ενδιαφέροντα, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα σχολικά μαθηματικά μπορούν να τα κάνουν όλοι (με εξαίρεση όσα ξεχνάμε με τα χρόνια, κι εγώ π.χ. τις ακολουθίες τις έχω ξεχάσει γιατί δεν τις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

+1 SΒΕ επί του γενικού.

Το ειδικό πρόβλημα ξεκινάει, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, από ένα ανυπέρβλητο εμπόδιο: Τις διαθέσιμες διδακτικές ώρες. Σε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση, είναι το μοναδικό αγαθό εν ανεπαρκεία και όλοι θα ήθελαν, καλοπροαίρετα ή μη, να έχουν ένα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του για αγαθούς (ή λιγότερο αγαθούς) σκοπούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2013)

Προσωπικά, όταν πήγαινα γυμνάσιο ήμουν της θεωρητικής πλευράς. Είχα 19-20 στα φιλολογικά και λίγο πιο πάνω απ' τη βάση σε χημείες, βιολογίες και μαθηματικά. Χρειάστηκα πάρα πολύ κόπο για να καλύψω τα κενά που είχα, όταν πήγα λύκειο, κι αυτό το έκανα μέσω φυσικής, η οποία πάντα μού άρεσε. Ο λόγος που υπάρχει αυτός ο διαχωρισμός των παιδιών είναι ο τρόπος εκμάθησης και το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα, που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι άθλια. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα του νήματος.

Ναι, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι τα μαθήματα του σχολείου είναι ισοδύναμα, αλλά μόνο αν κανείς τα πιάσει ένα-ένα. Διαφορετικά, απλά δεν γίνεται να δώσεις το ίδιο βάρος και να πάρεις ουσιαστική γνώση απ' όλα μαζί. Είναι απαραίτητο να κοπεί ό,τι περισσεύει και να μειωθούν συνολικά οι ώρες. Αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει ποτέ, για λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με το σχολείο ή την πολιτική.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2013)

Όχι μόνο από τις διαθέσιμες ώρες, θα έλεγα, αλλά και από το δάσκαλο, την οικογένεια κλπ. Πριν μερικά χρόνια κάποιοι φίλοι μου μου έκαναν παράπονα για το δάσκαλο του παιδιού τους. Δεν έδινα μεγάλη σημασία μέχρι που άκουσα ότι ο δάσκαλος (σε φανταιζί ιδιωτικό σχολείο) είπε ότι το παιδί (πρώτη δημοτικού) "δεν είναι καλός στα μαθηματικά". Εκεί μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι και τους ρώτησα γιατί ακόμα δεν έχουν αλλάξει σχολείο. Τι πάει να πει στην πρώτη δημοτικού "δεν είναι καλός στα μαθηματικά"; Ότι δεν μπορεί να λύσει διαφορικές εξισώσεις; Όχι βέβαια, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σήμαινε ότι τους έδωσε μερικούς τυχαίους αριθμούς και τους είπε να τους βάλουν σε αύξουσα σειρά και ο μικρός έκανε περισσότερη ώρα από τους άλλους. Πώς από αυτό, που δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα, καταδικάζεις ένα εξάχρονο για πάντα; Και ναι, νομίζω ότι ο μικρός επηρεάστηκε γιατί τώρα είναι 14 και φοβάται όταν βλέπει άσκηση και την πλησιάζει με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν θα μπορεί να τη λύσει. Ενώ οι γονείς έχουν ξοδέψει άπειρες ώρες για να τον βοηθήσουν να ξεπεράσει το φόβο του (το καλό είναι ότι από πέρσι πάει σε ένα πολύ καλό δημόσιο σχολείο με εξαιρετικά καλούς δασκάλους κι έχει πάρει θάρρος). Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει ενήλικος που να μην μπορεί να βάλει φυσικούς αριθμούς σε αύξουσα σειρά, ακόμα κι αν στα έξι δυσκολευόταν.
Δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα έλλειψης χρόνου, γιατί η έλλειψη σχολικού χρόνου μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί με χρόνο στο σπίτι, όπως έκανε η γιαγιά μου που με διάβαζε στο δημοτικό (απόφοιτος δημοτικού κι η ίδια, αλλά δεν χρειαζόταν ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις για να δει αν έλυνα τις ασκήσεις αριθμητικής ή αν είχα μάθει τη μυθολογία, άλλωστε το επίπεδο των μαθημάτων αυτών είναι απλό για έναν ενήλικο που μπορεί να διαβάσει ο ίδιος). Η ακαταλληλότητα των δασκάλων και η απροθυμία τους να κουραστούν και να κάνουν μάθημα για όλους είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2013)

*Why you should learn a dead language*

Learning a dead language might not be as useless as it sounds

by Josephine Livingstone (_The Guardian _16.9.2013)

If you've ever taken a dejected walk alone along a frozen clifftop, you'll thrill to the Old English elegy we call _The Wanderer_, in which a _ wineleas guma_ (friendless man) gazes miserably out over the _hrimcealde sæ_ (ice-cold sea) as he treads _wræclast_ --the path of exile. It makes The Smiths feel inevitable. (...)

We make many ill-thought-out assumptions about "dead" languages. People are forever throwing out truisms about the "logical" nature of Latin while not knowing much about it, or casually deriding things as "medieval" when they aren't at all (cf: witch-burning). Stop watching _ Game of Thrones_. _Beowulf _is better and features less rape. Do it for the sake of your language skills, do it to connect with the past --but above all, do it because the literature is beautiful.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful μπορεί να είναι, μπόλικη δεν είναι, γιατί μιλάμε για μια γλώσσα που τους πέντε από τους δέκα αιώνες της δεν ήταν γραπτή και που έχουν σωθεί λίγα κείμενά της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Έχουν κατατεθεί αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες τοποθετήσεις και σκέφτομαι να τις μαζέψω, μαζί με διάφορες σοβαρές απόψεις που διάβασα σε σχόλια άλλων ιστοσελίδων, και να τις βάλω σε μια τάξη. Την επόμενη βδομάδα. Στο μεταξύ, έχω μια απορία: Αληθεύει ότι δίδασκαν _Beowulf_ στο Ιόνιο; Και, αν ναι, με ποιο σκοπό;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2013)

Παρότι, συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ σε πολλά, τις τελευταίες μέρες που το συζητάω αυτό με διάφορες παρέες, έχω αρχίσει και αμφιβάλλω για το τι σημαίνει "νεκρή" γλώσσα και κατά πόσον είναι τέτοια η Αρχαία Ελληνική. Πώς είναι νεκρή όταν έχουν σωθεί τόσες εκφράσεις και λέξεις της στη Νέα Ελληνική; Μήπως είναι νεκροζώντανη τελικά; Δεν ξέρω, δεν μ' αρέσουν οι απόλυτες θέσεις τελικά, όπως του τίτλου του νήματος... 

Επίσης, παραθέτω αυτούσιο ένα κειμενάκι που έγραψα σε έναν φίλο που επιμένει και μου λέει εμφατικά ΟΧΙ ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ. Το παραθέτω για χάριν της συζήτησης: 

Υπάρχουν κειμενάκια εύκολα, όπως του Λουκιανού και άλλων. Μπορείς να έχεις ανθολόγιο, να αναλύεις κάποια νοήματα και (σε αυτό θα επιμείνω) να δείχνεις πώς τα Αρχαία συνδέονται με τα Νέα. 

Μπορεί τα παιδιά να χειρίζονται κινητά και κομπιούτερ και να γράφουν γκρίκλις, αλλά στον προφορικό λόγο δεν λένε συνήθως λολ και Ομιτζι αλλά μιλάνε "κανονικά" Ελληνικά. Ε, μάθε τους να μιλάνε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Ελληνικά. Εκμεταλλεύσου το, εσύ υπουργείο και εσύ καθηγητή. Συμβάδισε με την εποχή σου. Ενίσχυσε τη γλώσσα χωρίς να την κάνεις μισητή. Κάνε το μάθημα προφορικό, διαδραστικό, έχε τα κείμενα απλά και μόνο για τον τρόπο γραφής και δώσε στα παιδιά να καταλάβουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για μια ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά για έναν πρόγονο της δικής τους γλώσσας. Μην την ξεκόβεις εντελώς και την κάνεις ξένο σώμα και βαρετή διαδικασία. Βάλε απλές ασκήσεις, κυρίως προφορικές, να ακούν τη γλώσσα που μιλάνε και να τη λένε σωστά. Πάτα στη ρητορική και φτιάξε ένα μάθημα επιχειρηματολογίας, όπως στα αμερικανικά γυμνάσια, και δώσ' τους τη δυνατότητα να αναπτύξουν επιχειρήματα προφορικά, χωρίς πίεση, αλλά με έμφαση στη γλώσσα που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν. Και όλα αυτά στα Νέα ελληνικά, αλλά έχε τα αρχαία ως βάση για να αποκωδικοποιούν κάποια νοήματα στα Νέα. Να μη λένε "τον επικεφαλή" αλλά να λένε "τον επικεφαλής" που είναι το σωστό. Αλλά γιατί; Μάθε τους ότι δεν είναι μια τυχαία έκφραση. Δείξ' τους ότι είναι σύνθετη από το "επί της κεφαλής" που μπορεί να μην το έχουν καταλάβει. Αν το δουν γραμμένο όμως και μετά το χρησιμοποιήσουν στον προφορικό τους λόγο τότε να πώς έρχεται η εμπέδωση και η μάθηση. 

Υπάρχει πλούτος και όλες οι γλώσσες είναι πλούσιες. Αν όμως τις διδάσκεις σαν να πρόκειται για γραμμή παραγωγής σε εργοστάσιο, τότε τα αποτελέσματα είναι βαρεμάρα, απέχθεια και το πολύ χειρότερο... άγνοια που διογκώνεται στο Λύκειο που είναι καθαρά ένα εξεταστικό κέντρο. Δεν υπάρχει μάθηση στο Λύκειο. Η μάθηση σταματάει στη Γ Γυμνασίου.


εδιτ: προς Λεξιλόγους: το παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποίησα είνα απλοϊκό, αλλά ήθελα να καταδείξω πως ακόμα και αυτό τα παιδιά του Γυμνασίου μπορεί να μην το έχουν καταλάβει. Επίσης, η θέση μου προς τον φίλο μου αλλά και γενικότερα είναι ότι δεν φταίνε τα Αρχαία, αλλά ο τρόπος που διδάσκονται. 

Με άλλα λόγια, μην πυροβολείτε τη μουσική... αλλά τον πιανίστα που την παίζει λάθος. Όπου πιανίστας, βάλτε Υπουργείο Παιδείας και καθηγητές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Παρότι, συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ σε πολλά, τις τελευταίες μέρες που το συζητάω αυτό με διάφορες παρέες, έχω αρχίσει και αμφιβάλλω για το τι σημαίνει "νεκρή" γλώσσα και κατά πόσον είναι τέτοια η Αρχαία Ελληνική. Πώς είναι νεκρή όταν έχουν σωθεί τόσες εκφράσεις και λέξεις της στη Νέα Ελληνική; Μήπως είναι νεκροζώντανη τελικά; Δεν ξέρω, δεν μ' αρέσουν οι απόλυτες θέσεις τελικά, όπως του τίτλου του νήματος...



Μα δεν πρόκειται για συζήτηση, είναι τελεσίδικη κατηγοριοποίηση με βάση τον ορισμό της νεκρής γλώσσας. Νεκρή είναι η γλώσσα που δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές. Κανείς δεν μαθαίνει την γλώσσα του Ησίοδου από την μάνα του, άρα είναι νεκρή γλώσσα. Ο δανεισμός εκφράσεων και λέξεων δεν σημαίνει τίποτα περισσότερο απ' αυτό: είναι δανεισμός. Όσο τα αγγλικά είναι ζωντανή γλώσσα επειδή υπάρχουν λέξεις και εκφράσεις της γλώσσας στα ελληνικά, άλλο τόσο είναι και τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Ζωντανή είναι μια γλώσσα που δεν είναι στατική, που δημιουργεί λεξιλόγιο, νέα σχήματα, τροποποιεί γραμματικά φαινόμενα, κτλ. Και τι λοιπόν που η νέα ελληνική έχει κάποιες στατικές, αρχαϊκές εκφράσεις; Χρησιμοποιεί συντακτικά σχήματα και γραμματικά σημεία της αρχαίας; Έχουμε απαρχαιωμένες δοτικές, ναι. Αλλά λειτουργούν επιρρηματικά στην σύνταξη, όχι σαν πραγματικές δοτικές. Δεν είναι κλιτά μέρη, κλιτές εκφράσεις.



azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχουν κειμενάκια εύκολα, όπως του Λουκιανού και άλλων. Μπορείς να έχεις ανθολόγιο, να αναλύεις κάποια νοήματα και (σε αυτό θα επιμείνω) να δείχνεις πώς τα Αρχαία συνδέονται με τα Νέα.



Μα αυτή είναι η τακτική που ακολουθείται σήμερα! Δεν είναι εκμάθηση αυτό, είναι σταυρολεξικό _βρείτε τις διαφορές και τις ομοιότητες_. Δεν διδάσκεις έτσι μια ξένη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Δυο γρήγορα σχόλια (τα πολλά και περισπούδαστα από εβδομάδα):

Νεκρή είναι η γλώσσα εκείνης της εποχής όπως και οι πρόγονοι που τη μιλούσαν. Είναι σοφιστεία να λέμε ότι είναι ζωντανή γλώσσα η ελληνική, ζωντανά και τα αρχαία. Και η γλώσσα είναι ένα πλήρες λειτουργικό σύνολο. Δεν είναι απλώς ένα βαρέλι με λέξεις που τις έχουμε και σήμερα ή τις παίρνουμε για να φτιάξουμε καινούργιες ελληνικές ή αγγλικές. Αν καταλάβουμε πόσο πεθαμένη είναι η αρχαία ελληνική και τι ζει από εκείνη τη γλώσσα, θα καταλάβουμε και τι πρέπει να διδάξουμε στα παιδιά και τι θα αφήσουμε να μάθουν οι ειδικοί.

Όταν λοιπόν ο φίλος σου λέει «Όχι αρχαία στο γυμνάσιο», μπορείτε να συμφωνήσετε να πείτε και οι δύο «ναι στην ιστορία της γλώσσας, ναι σε ό,τι ζει από τα αρχαία»: ιστορίες, λέξεις, νοήματα, φράσεις, ιδέες, οι όποιες δοτικές, τα κομμάτια της διαδρομής της γλώσσας που αποφασίσαμε ότι είναι ωραίο και χρήσιμο να διατηρούμε σαν μέρος της ζωντανής ελληνικής, ακόμα και σαν απολιθώματα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2013)

Μια απορία εξέφρασα και απαντήθηκε. Ευχαριστώ, νίκελ.


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζωντανή είναι μια γλώσσα που δεν είναι στατική, που δημιουργεί λεξιλόγιο, νέα σχήματα, τροποποιεί γραμματικά φαινόμενα, κτλ.



το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μέσα από τις διαδικασίες που περιγράφεις η ζωντανή αυτή γλώσσα μετασχηματίζεται τόσο πολύ που... γίνεται κάτι άλλο (νέα ελληνικά, ιταλικά). Ίσως δηλαδή όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν είναι ένδειξη ζωής, αλλά (αργού) θανάτου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μέσα από τις διαδικασίες που περιγράφεις η ζωντανή αυτή γλώσσα μετασχηματίζεται τόσο πολύ που... γίνεται κάτι άλλο (νέα ελληνικά, ιταλικά). Ίσως δηλαδή όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν είναι ένδειξη ζωής, αλλά (αργού) θανάτου.


Σε όλη τη φύση η διαδικασία αυτή είναι εξέλιξη, συνέχεια, διαρκής ανανέωση. Ούτε ζωή ούτε θάνατος. Σίγουρα πάντως κάτι θετικό. Άλλωστε, η ζωή που δημιουργείται είναι η παρηγοριά για το θάνατο. Όπως στην ανθρώπινη ζωή, έτσι και στις γλώσσες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μέσα από τις διαδικασίες που περιγράφεις η ζωντανή αυτή γλώσσα μετασχηματίζεται τόσο πολύ που... γίνεται κάτι άλλο (νέα ελληνικά, ιταλικά). Ίσως δηλαδή όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν είναι ένδειξη ζωής, αλλά (αργού) θανάτου.



Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να επέλθει ένας νέος θάνατος και να γεννηθεί μια νέα γλώσσα. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αργός θάνατος, είναι εξέλιξη. Η αρχαία γλώσσα είναι πια νεκρή, όσο και οι προπαππούδες μου. Κουβαλάω μέσα μου το DNA τους, όπως η ΚΝΕ κουβαλάει στοιχεία της αρχαίας γλώσσας, αλλά οι ίδιοι οι προπαππούδες μου είναι νεκροί. Το ίδιο και τα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2013)

Υπάρχει μια πρεμούρα να αποδείξουμε ότι τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα; Ή μου φαίνεται; Τι θα κερδίσουμε αν καταλήξουμε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Θα έχουμε σκοτώσει τον πατέρα; Θα νιώσουμε πιο ελεύθεροι; Ή θα έχουμε βγάλει το απωθημένο των παιδικών μας χρόνων που μας πίεζαν κι εμείς δεν τα καταλαβαίναμε; 

Ειλικρινείς απορίες χωρίς υπονοούμενα! :)


----------



## Irini (Sep 24, 2013)

Ο τόνος μάλλον είναι πιο οξύς λόγω λερναίων κουλουπού. Πλην όμως τα αρχαία, απ' τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν φυσικούς ομιλητές είναι νεκρή γλώσσα. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω ανήκω σ' αυτούς που πιστεύουν πως τ' αρχαία πρέπει να διδάσκονται και, έχοντας την τύχη να είναι η μητέρα μου φιλόλογος, από τις καλές, κι όχι σαν την πρώτη μου (και την τελευταία) στο σχολείο, όχι μόνο δεν τα αντιπάθησα*, αλλά τα αγάπησα. Πολύ. Είναι όμως νεκρή μορφή της ελληνικής. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά, και για τη Μέσα Αγγλικά ετσετερά ετσετερά.


*Αν, και για να πούμε του στραβού το δίκιο, τουλάχιστον οι μισοί μαθητές "έρχονται" αρνητικά προδιατεθειμένοι. "Τι να τα κάνουμε τ' αρχαία κυρία;" σου λένε με το καλημέρα. Κι ό,τι και να τους πεις δεν τους αλλάζεις γνώμη. Και παρομοίως με τα νέα αφού όλοι ξέρουν να μιλάνε ελληνικά λέει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν καταλάβουμε πόσο πεθαμένη είναι η αρχαία ελληνική και τι ζει από εκείνη τη γλώσσα, θα καταλάβουμε και τι πρέπει να διδάξουμε στα παιδιά και τι θα αφήσουμε να μάθουν οι ειδικοί.


Καλημέρα. Καμιά ιδιαίτερη πρεμούρα, Άζι. Εγώ κουτσοβολεύομαι με τα αρχαία που ξέρω (με αγγλικές μεταφράσεις) και τα παιδιά μου τον ξεπέρασαν τον σκόπελο και αδιαφορούν παντελώς. Ο απόλυτος τίτλος εξηγείται από το παραπάνω. Θα είναι είναι πολύ απλό και χρήσιμο να βρούμε μια ακομπλεξάριστη, ισορροπημένη και αποτελεσματική σχέση με τη γλώσσα μας αν σταματήσουμε να κοροϊδευόμαστε με ιδεολογήματα. Και αυτό ισχύει για χίλια δυο άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2013)

Ωραία, νίκελ. Απλώς από μερικούς (όχι από σένα, παρά τον τίτλο) ένιωσα ότι πρέπει ντε και καλά να τα σκοτώσουμε για να αναπνεύσουμε τρόπον τινά (ωχ! συγγνώμη για το "νεκρό" αρχαίο... χεχεχε) 

Μακάρι να καταλάβουμε τι πρέπει να διδάξουμε σε όλα τα μαθήματα στα παιδιά μας. Ειλικρινά το εύχομαι και αγωνιώ και γι' αυτό. Και μακάρι να βρούμε και μια *ακομπλεξάριστη* κυρίως σχέση με τη γλώσσα μας. Αλλά επίτρεψέ μου να πω ότι δυστυχώς και αυτοί που τα θέλουν όπως είναι τώρα και αυτοί που δεν τα θέλουν καθόλου σε καμία μορφή τους, το ίδιο κόμπλεξ βγάζουν. Οπότε, είπες μεγάλη κουβέντα κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω τι σπούδασαν τα παιδιά σου, αλλά μάλλον δεν έγιναν φιλόλογοι, έτσι; Αν γίνονταν, θα είχες/είχαν άραγε την ίδια γνώμη ως προς το τι αποτελεί "σκόπελο" και τι όχι; 

Επομένως, ξαναλέω κάτι που είχα πει και παλιότερα: ναι, στον επαναπροσδιορισμό του μαθήματος και στην εισαγωγή Ιστορίας της Γλώσσας και άλλων γλωσσικών μαθημάτων, αλλά όχι στον πλήρη εξοστρακισμό τους! Γιατί για άλλους αποτελούν σκόπελο, για άλλους ευχαρίστηση ή απλώς δεν τους ενοχλούν. Το ίδιο και τα Μαθηματικά με τον τρόπο που διδάσκονται. Επομένως, ας μην καταλήγουμε πάλι να κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια και περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα και άλλα τέτοια... :) 

Αναμένω με αγωνία το συμμάζεμα των απόψεων... Ελπίζω να βρεις χρόνο! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

Πριν από το συμμάζεμα, η εδώ αποσαφήνιση κάποιων πραγμάτων:

Όχι, δεν έγιναν τα παιδιά μου φιλόλογοι. Αν ήθελαν να γίνουν φιλόλογοι, δεν θα είχα την απαίτηση να διδάσκονται τα ίδια πράγματα μαζί τους και οι υπόλοιποι που δεν θα ήθελαν να γίνουν φιλόλογοι.

Το κόμπλεξ που περιγράφω εδώ είναι η ανάγκη που νιώθουν κάποιοι να αναδείξουν το μεγαλείο του παρελθόντος μας, με τις γνωστές υπερβολές για τον πλούτο και το ρόλο της γλώσσας μας, εκεί που θα έπρεπε να πασχίζουμε να διαχειριστούμε σωστά το σήμερα και το μέλλον μας στις εποχές που προδιαγράφονται. Πρέπει, μεταξύ άλλων, να έχουμε μια σαφή ιδέα για το ρόλο των αρχαίων στην αυριανή εποχή. Αν π.χ. αντιλαμβανόμουν ότι στα επόμενα 30 χρόνια θα χρειαζόμασταν Χ καθηγητές των αρχαίων αλλά τα πανεπιστήμια επρόκειτο να βγάλουν 3Χ από δαύτους, θα έλεγα ότι καταδικάζουν ένα 2Χ σε ανεργία. Χοντρικά — ένα ποσοστό μπορεί να έχει λεφτά από την οικογένεια για να κάνει τις σπουδές που θέλει για χόμπι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

Ίσως ακούγεται βαριά η λέξη "νεκρή" και ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για σύμβαση, όπως είναι κάθε όριο στη γλώσσα- δεν ξύπνησαν μια μέρα οι Έλληνες του 1600 και άρχισαν να μιλάνε νέα Ελληνικά σαν εμάς. Ούτε εξαφανίστηκαν μια μέρα όλοι οι ομιλητές της αττικής διαλέκτου. 
Εμείς έχουμε την τύχη ότι έχουμε μια γλώσσα που έχει αρκετά κοινά με τη γλώσσα που μίλαγαν οι παππούδες μας πριν χίλια χρόνια, και έχουμε και μπόλικο γραπτό υλικό για μελέτη. Καλός συνδυασμός, δηλαδή. Τι να πουν άλλοι που το κύριο συνδετικό της παλιάς μορφής της γλώσσας με τη νέα είναι η γεωγραφία; Και που έχουν ελάχιστες γραπτές πηγές;


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Irini said:


> Πλην όμως τα αρχαία, απ' τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν φυσικούς ομιλητές είναι νεκρή γλώσσα.



αυτό με τους φυσικούς ομιλητές δεν είμαι βέβαιος πόσο μπορεί να σταθεί 100% ως επιχείρημα, το λέω διότι και τα αρχαία εβραϊκά επίσης δεν είχαν φυσικούς ομιλητές αλλά... τους απέκτησαν έτσι ξαφνικά από το πουθενά. Δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες συνθήκες εδώ φυσικά, απλά είναι ενδεικτικό ότι στην γλωσσολογία δεν υπάρχει κάτι το _*απόλυτο_*.



> *Αν, και για να πούμε του στραβού το δίκιο, τουλάχιστον οι μισοί μαθητές "έρχονται" αρνητικά προδιατεθειμένοι. "Τι να τα κάνουμε τ' αρχαία κυρία;" σου λένε με το καλημέρα. Κι ό,τι και να τους πεις δεν τους αλλάζεις γνώμη. Και παρομοίως με τα νέα αφού όλοι ξέρουν να μιλάνε ελληνικά λέει.



Εγώ είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να μάθω αρχαία ελληνικά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο (κυριολεκτώ). Πράγματι, πριν απ' αυτό νόμιζα ότι ήξερα νέα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Εγώ είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να μάθω αρχαία ελληνικά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο (κυριολεκτώ).



Ορίστε η λύση! Αρχαία σε έναν χρόνο και είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> αυτό με τους φυσικούς ομιλητές δεν είμαι βέβαιος πόσο μπορεί να σταθεί 100% ως επιχείρημα, το λέω διότι και τα αρχαία εβραϊκά επίσης δεν είχαν φυσικούς ομιλητές αλλά... τους απέκτησαν έτσι ξαφνικά από το πουθενά.


Όπως γράφει και η SBE από πάνω, μια σύμβαση είναι. Όταν αποφασίσουν κάποιοι ομοϊδεάτες του Πολύδωρα να ιδρύσουν το κράτος των Περιβολίων Ολυμπίας, όπου θα ομιλείται μόνον η αρχαία ελληνική, τότε θα μιλήσουμε για ζωντανή ή νεκραναστημένη γλώσσα. Μέχρι τότε επιμένω στον παραλληλισμό με τον μοντιπαϊθονικό παπαγάλο.


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε η λύση! Αρχαία σε έναν χρόνο και είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.



Cute 
Μιλάμε όμως σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αρχαία και με ρυθμό που ξεπερνά το σχολικό ωράριο. Δε νομίζω ότι θα γινόταν ανεκτό από την εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα μια ολόκλρηρη σχολική χρονιά να μην έχει καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα  



nickel said:


> Όπως γράφει και η SBE από πάνω, μια σύμβαση είναι. Όταν αποφασίσουν κάποιοι ομοϊδεάτες του Πολύδωρα να ιδρύσουν το κράτος των Περιβολίων Ολυμπίας, όπου θα ομιλείται μόνον η αρχαία ελληνική, τότε θα μιλήσουμε για ζωντανή ή νεκραναστημένη γλώσσα. Μέχρι τότε επιμένω στον παραλληλισμό με τον μοντιπαϊθονικό παπαγάλο.



δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι ομοϊδεάτες του Πολύδωρα. Άραγε ο Κακριδής που μετέφρασε τον σύγχρονο Αστερίξ στα αρχαία ελληνικά ήταν επειδή ήταν οπαδός του ή κάποιου άλλου πολιτικού; Δε νομίζω. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρόκειται για απίθανο σενάριο στο ορατό μέλλον, καθώς απλώς δεν συντρέχουν συνθήκες που θα επέβαλλαν κάτι τέτοιο. Εμείς ούτε lingua franca χρειαζόμαστε, ούτε βαβέλ γλωσσών έχουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Εγώ θα ξανααπορήσω: όταν λέμε αρχαία, τι εννοούμε; Την ελληνιστική κοινή; Την αττική διάλεκτο; Τη δωρική; Την ομηρική; Θέλω να πω, άντε έτσι λέμε αρχαία και καλύπτουμε μια χιλιετία και βάλε;


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ θα ξανααπορήσω: όταν λέμε αρχαία, τι εννοούμε; Την ελληνιστική κοινή; Την αττική διάλεκτο; Τη δωρική; Την ομηρική; Θέλω να πω, άντε έτσι λέμε αρχαία και καλύπτουμε μια χιλιετία και βάλε;



νομίζω ότι στην σχολική εκπαίδευση κυριαρχεί η αττική διάλεκτος. Διδάσκονται και άλλα κείμενα, αλλά η ΑΔ έχει ας πούμε την μερίδα του λέοντος και της αποδίδεται και η μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τους μαθητές, εφόσον από αυτήν επιλέγονται τα κείμενα των πανελλαδικών (εκτός αν έχω χάσει επεισόδια).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Α, σχολική εκπαίδευση = αρχαία ελληνικά;


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Α, σχολική εκπαίδευση = αρχαία ελληνικά;



Αν δεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα, η συζήτηση περιστρέφεται κυρίως περί της παρουσίας των αρχαίων στην σχολική εκπαίδευση. Με βάση αυτό απάντησα οπότε όχι, σχολική εκπαίδευση δεν = αρχαία ελληνικά. :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2013)

Α, εσύ τα έμαθες όλα αυτά σε ένα χρόνο δηλαδή, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

Αφού LV, όπως λες κι εσύ για το παρόν νήμα:



LostVerse said:


> Αν δεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα, η συζήτηση περιστρέφεται κυρίως περί της παρουσίας των αρχαίων στην σχολική εκπαίδευση.



τι σχέση έχει αυτό εδώ:



LostVerse said:


> Μιλάμε όμως σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αρχαία και με ρυθμό που ξεπερνά το σχολικό ωράριο. Δε νομίζω ότι θα γινόταν ανεκτό από την εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα μια ολόκληρη σχολική χρονιά να μην έχει καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα.



αφού προφανώς αφορά εξωσχολικά αρχαία που έμαθες κάπου αλλού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχει μια πρεμούρα να αποδείξουμε ότι τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα; Ή μου φαίνεται; Τι θα κερδίσουμε αν καταλήξουμε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Θα έχουμε σκοτώσει τον πατέρα; Θα νιώσουμε πιο ελεύθεροι; Ή θα έχουμε βγάλει το απωθημένο των παιδικών μας χρόνων που μας πίεζαν κι εμείς δεν τα καταλαβαίναμε;
> 
> Ειλικρινείς απορίες χωρίς υπονοούμενα! :)



Βασικά, Άζι, το ακριβώς αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Η διαπίστωση ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα είναι μια τυπική, επιστημονική υπόθεση. Δεν χρειάζεται προσπάθεια, δεν γίνεται για κάποιο κέρδος, υπάρχουν απλά ορισμοί. Το σοκ και την πρεμούρα τα παθαίνουν όσοι δεν μπορούν να αποδεχτούν κάτι τόσο απλό. Ποιο λοιπόν είναι το πρόβλημα που τα αρχαία είναι νεκρή γλώσσα;


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Α, εσύ τα έμαθες όλα αυτά σε ένα χρόνο δηλαδή, ε;





drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού LV, όπως λες κι εσύ για το παρόν νήμα:
> 
> τι σχέση έχει αυτό εδώ;
> 
> αφού προφανώς αφορά εξωσχολικά αρχαία που έμαθες κάπου αλλού;



Κατ' αρχάς, έχετε σκεφτεί καθόλου αμφότεροι το σενάριο να με ρωτήσετε κάτι χωρίς ειρωνεία και προκατάληψη;:)

δεν έμαθα εξωσχολικά αρχαία κάπου αλλού, αν ήταν έτσι θα το έλεγα ευθέως εξ αρχής. Κανονικά στην τρίτη Δέσμη της τρίτης Λυκείου τα έμαθα, ξεκινώντας υπερεντατικά από τον Ιούνιο σχεδόν του προηγούμενου έτους (δηλαδή τελειώνοντας την δευτέρα Λυκείου). Φυσικά σαφώς και δεν είναι προτεινόμενη λύση ούτε βέβαια κι ο κανόνας, και το ότι στην περίπτωσή μου είχε επιτυχία ήταν καθαρά θέμα άλλων παραγόντων, όπως προσωπικής επιλογής/προσπάθειας και -για καλή μου τύχη- και ιδανικής καθοδήγησης από κάποιους από τους τότε καθηγητές μου. Αυτό είναι όλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

Και για πες, ρε LV, όταν λες ότι έμαθες αρχαία, τι εννοείς; Διαβάζεις άνετα Όμηρο απ' το πρωτότυπο; Ξέρεις να γράφεις στα αρχαία;



LostVerse said:


> αυτό με τους φυσικούς ομιλητές δεν είμαι βέβαιος πόσο μπορεί να σταθεί 100% ως επιχείρημα, το λέω διότι και τα αρχαία εβραϊκά επίσης δεν είχαν φυσικούς ομιλητές αλλά... τους απέκτησαν έτσι ξαφνικά από το πουθενά.



Τα αρχαία εβραϊκά είναι νεκραναστημένη γλώσσα. Ωστόσο δεν είναι η ίδια γλώσσα, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε, αλλά μια μείξη της αρχαίας με νεότερες μορφές, όπως γίντις και λαντίνο, μεγάλο αριθμό ευρωπαϊκών δανείων, νέα σχήματα, κτλ. Είναι μια ειδική περίπτωση, άλλωστε, γιατί μιλάμε για ένα πολύ νεοσύστατο κράτος, που οι κάτοικοί του ήρθαν απ' τις τέσσερις γωνιές της Ευρώπης και όλοι μιλούσαν διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αρχαία εβραϊκή είναι ακόμα νεκρή και αυτό που είναι σήμερα ζωντανό είναι ένα ιδιότυπο, σύγχρονο μόρφωμά της.


----------



## LostVerse (Sep 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Και για πες, ρε LV, όταν λες ότι έμαθες αρχαία, τι εννοείς; Διαβάζεις άνετα Όμηρο απ' το πρωτότυπο; Ξέρεις να γράφεις στα αρχαία;



Ο Όμηρος είναι αρκετά διαφορετικά αρχαία από αυτά που διδάχθηκα, άλλωστε το άγνωστο δεν ήταν από Όμηρο, και το ομηρικό κείμενο ήταν γνωστό -και χιλιοδιαβασμένο/χιλιοαναλυμένο- από πριν. 

Τώρα για το αν ξέρω να γράφω. Τότε ίσως και να μπορούσα, όπως όμως θα ξέρεις πολύ καλά, οτιδήποτε δεν το εξασκείς, το ξεχνάς. Κάποτε είχα μεταφράσει, για πλάκα προφανώς (και με αμφιλεγόμενα αποτελέσματα ) , *Χριστοδουλόπουλο*. Ασφαλώς ούτε καν να ξεκινήσω το εγχείρημα δεν θα μπορούσα αν δεν είχα κάποιες καλές και όχι απλώς στοιχειώδεις βάσεις. 



> Τα αρχαία εβραϊκά είναι νεκραναστημένη γλώσσα. Ωστόσο δεν είναι η ίδια γλώσσα, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε, αλλά μια μείξη της αρχαίας με νεότερες μορφές, όπως γίντις και λαντίνο, μεγάλο αριθμό ευρωπαϊκών δανείων, νέα σχήματα, κτλ. Είναι μια ειδική περίπτωση, άλλωστε, γιατί μιλάμε για ένα πολύ νεοσύστατο κράτος, που οι κάτοικοί του ήρθαν απ' τις τέσσερις γωνιές της Ευρώπης και όλοι μιλούσαν διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αρχαία εβραϊκή είναι ακόμα νεκρή και αυτό που είναι σήμερα ζωντανό είναι ένα ιδιότυπο, σύγχρονο μόρφωμά της.



Υπό αυτή την έννοια συμφωνώ, πράγματι είναι ακόμα νεκρή, απλώς είναι μια ας πούμε απόδειξη πως το ότι μια γλώσσα είναι νεκρή δεν σημαίνει τίποτα από μόνο του. Άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν υποθετικά γινόταν να αναστηθούν και τα αρχαία ελληνικά, προσωπικά το θεωρώ βέβαιο ότι αφενός μεν δεν θα ήταν κάτι που θα γινόταν από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη, αφετέρου η προσαρμογή τους στις σύγχρονες ανάγκες των ομιλητών θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα αντίστοιχα αριθμό αναγκαστικών δανείων, τεχνολογικών κυρίως, νέων σχημάτων κτλ κτλ με αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος κάποιος δικαιολογημένα να μπορούσε να πει ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά _παραμένουν_ νεκρή γλώσσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

Εμείς δεν έχουμε ανάγκη να το κάνουμε αυτό, γιατί ήδη έχουμε μια γλώσσα που πηγάζει απ' τα αρχαία ελληνικά και περιέχει όλες τις απαραίτητες προσαρμογές στο σύγχρονο κόσμο (δάνεια, σύγχρονους όρους, σχήματα, κτλ). Την λέμε κοινή νεοελληνική.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το σοκ και την πρεμούρα τα παθαίνουν όσοι δεν μπορούν να αποδεχτούν κάτι τόσο απλό. Ποιο λοιπόν είναι το πρόβλημα που τα αρχαία είναι νεκρή γλώσσα;



Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο μονοσήμαντο το ζήτημα. 
Αν δεχόμασταν όλοι ότι η λέξη είναι επιστημονική σύμβαση για τη μελέτη της γλώσσας δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Όμως καταντάει φορτισμένο το ζήτημα και από αυτούς που "αποδέχονται κάτι τόσο απλό" και από αυτούς που δεν το αποδέχονται. Και χειροτερέυει όταν αποδίδονται πολιτικές- κομματικές διαστάσεις σε αυτό, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο, κοινωνικές. 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες είναι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι (αν και διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις). Δεν τους απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα τι είναι τα αρχαία. Δηλαδή δεν είναι ούτε αρχαιολάγνοι ούτε αρχαιομάχοι. Αν κάνουν κάποιο λάθος και τους το επισημάνουν σωστά και τεκμηριωμένα, διορθώνονται. 
Οι αρχαιολάγνοι είναι συχνά γραφικοί και ψιλογελοίοι, οι αρχαιομάχοι είναι εξίσου γελοίοι γιατί θεωρούν ότι είναι οι φωτισμένοι, οι εκλεκτοί, που έχουν βγει από το σκοτάδι της αμάθειας και τώρα περιφρονούν τους άλλους που δεν έχουν βγει από αυτό το σκοτάδι.
Γενικά οι ανθρωπιστικές επιστημες στην Ελλάδα το έχουν αυτό το κόλλημα. Και το έχουμε δει σε πολλά ζητήματα, όχι μόνο στο θέμα των αρχαίων. Ο κουλτουριάρης, που είναι κυρίως φιγούρα και κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας και ψιλοδιαστρέβλωση της γνώσης για να προκαλέσει. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ χειρότερους τους δεύτερους γιατί πιστέυω ότι είναι υποχρέωση του καθενός να μοιράζεται τις γνώσεις του, όχι να κοροιδέυει αυτούς που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις. Η εφηβεια διαρκεί το πολύ μια δεκαετία, μετά τι δικαιολογία έχουν;
Και νομίζω όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί απόλυτες προτάσεις σαν αυτή του τίτλου μπορέι να οδηγήσουν σε παρεξηγήσεις όταν λέγονται σε μια συζήτηση στην οποία δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί τι είναι _νεκρή γλώσσα_ και ότι π.χ. είναι γλωσσολογική ορολογία, όχι κριτική για τη γλώσσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

SBE, θα σου πρότεινα να ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά τα όσα έγραψες πιο πάνω και μετά, να πάρεις ένα κόκκινο μολύβι και να διαγράψεις ό,τι δεν είναι προσβλητικό όχι μόνο για όποιους συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν εδώ τη συζήτηση, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και απλοί περαστικοί και να τη διαβάσουν. Θα συνιστούσα να σβήσεις χαρακτηρισμούς, προσωπικές επιθέσεις, υπονοούμενα κλπ. δήθεν εξυπνάδες.

Τις υπόλοιπες τρεις λέξεις θα τις διαγράψω εγώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2013)

Ελληγενή, πίστεψέ με, δεν έχω κανένα άγχος για το τι είναι τα Αρχαία. Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα έμαθα, όταν τα έμαθα και για τους λόγους που τα έμαθα και από τότε συνεχίζω να τα βλέπω στη γλώσσα μου, χωρίς να με απασχολεί αν βρίσκονται εκεί ή δεν βρίσκονται. Απλώς διακρίνω ένα άγχος από την "'άλλη" πλευρά, τους αρχαιομάχους που λέει και η SBE, να φύγουν σήμερα, τώρα, χθες από τη ζωή μας ως μιαρά και τρισάθλια, νεκρά, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά. Τόσο πολύ δηλαδή. Λες και αυτό θα λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα, λες και ότι μαθαίνουν και μια "ξένη" έστω γλώσσα οι μαθητές μάς εμποδίζει από την πρόοδο και αποτελεί τροχοπέδη στο να μαθαίνουμε άλλα προοδευτικά και εποικοδομητικά πράγματα, όπως αυτά που προσφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή το ελληνικό σχολείο. (χοχοχο)

Εγώ φωνάζω να αλλάξει το ελληνικό σχολικό πρόγραμμα και κυρίως ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας όλων των μαθημάτων. Αλλά δεν τρελαίνομαι και ούτε κάνω σταυροφορία γι' αυτό, όπως βλέπω από κάποιες θέσεις εδώ μέσα. Χαλαρά αντιμετωπίζω το ζήτημα της γλώσσας και όσο και να μη μου αρέσει κάτι, θα το δεχτώ γιατί δεν αποτελεί το μείζον πρόβλημά μου ούτε ολοκληρώνομαι ως άνθρωπος αν καταργηθεί κάτι ή διατηρηθεί. Αν αύριο μάς περάσουν τα γκρίκλις ως επίσημη γλώσσα, αφού κάνω ένα μήνα εμετούς, μετά θα το δεχτώ και θα βοηθάω και τα παιδιά μου να τα μιλάνε σωστά και πάμε παρακάτω. Δεν έχω απόλυτες θέσεις στο ζήτημα και ούτε ψάχνω να βρω δαίμονες να κυνηγήσω μην έχοντας κάτι άλλο σοβαρότερο να κάνω. 

Απλώς, με ενοχλεί τελικά πάρα πολύ το απόλυτο που έχει εκφραστεί σ' ετούτο το νήμα (ίσως για δικούς του σκοπούς ο καθένας). Πρέπει λίγο πιο χαλαρά και σφαιρικά να τα βλέπουμε όλα. Δύσκολο να ξεφύγουμε από τους εαυτούς μας και τις δικές μας προσλαμβάνουσες, τους δικούς μας φόβους, τη δικές μας αντιλήψεις, που εν τέλει ορίζουν αυτό που λέμε γνώμη, το ξέρω. Αλλά όταν το κάνουμε, προχωράμε παρακάτω ή έστω καταλαβαίνουμε και την αντίθετη άποψη και την αποδεχόμαστε και την υπερασπιζόμαστε κιόλας ενίοτε, κατά τη ρήση του Βολταίρου. Και όλοι μαζί φτιάχνουμε κάτι που να ικανοποιεί όλους τελικά. Φυσικά, δεν μιλάω κομματικά, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει. Απλώς, έχω προβληματισμούς στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και τους εκφράζω. 

Και θα ήθελα ο νίκελ, όταν μαζέψει τις προτάσεις και τα ποστ μας, να βάλει και αυτό το ερώτημα μέσα: μετά τα Αρχαία τι; Έστω ότι αύριο τα εξαφανίζουμε από προσώπου γης και καίμε και τις πηγές και συλλαμβάνουμε όσους έχουν τέτοια βιβλία σπίτι τους (κάτι θα σας θυμίζει αυτό), ποια είναι η αντιπρόταση; Σε τι θα περάσουμε, όταν καλώς ή κακώς τα Αρχαία αποτέλεσαν μέρος της ελληνικής παιδείας επί τόσες δεκαετίες. Θεωρώ ότι αν μείνει χωρίς αντιπρόταση, θα είναι κάπως ημιτελές το νήμα. Κι εδώ θέλω πολύ να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 24, 2013)

Κοίτα, όταν γράφεις πράγματα σαν: μιαρά και τρισάθλια, νεκρά, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά, χάνεις το όποιο δίκιο μπορεί να έχει η άποψή σου. Κανείς δεν χαρακτήρισε μιαρά, τρισάθλια, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά τα αρχαία. Και ασφαλώς κανείς δεν τα αποκάλεσε νεκρά. Αν όμως δεν θέλει κανείς να συνεννοηθεί, δεν συνεννοείται. Απλά πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αν αύριο μάς περάσουν τα γκρίκλις ως επίσημη γλώσσα, αφού κάνω ένα μήνα εμετούς, μετά θα το δεχτώ και θα βοηθάω και τα παιδιά μου να τα μιλάνε σωστά και πάμε παρακάτω.


Apo pote eginan ta gkriklis omiloumeni glosa? :)

Για τα υπόλοιπα, Άζι, ειλικρινά... :) Ιδίως το απόσπασμα από το Φαρενάιτ 451, τα σπέκια μου! Προσωπικά, δηλώνω από τώρα ότι θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι τελευταίας ρανίδας σελίδας τα 200+ βιβλία μου από την αρχαία γραμματεία. (Όχι δεν τα έχω διαβάσει όλα, μόνο καμιά 100ριά, από μετάφραση και κοιτάζοντας με μισό μάτι το αρχαίο από δίπλα.)

Α, ναι. Fatsoula. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Απλώς διακρίνω ένα άγχος από την "'άλλη" πλευρά, τους αρχαιομάχους που λέει και η SBE, να φύγουν σήμερα, τώρα, χθες από τη ζωή μας ως μιαρά και τρισάθλια, νεκρά, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά.



Αυτό το διακρίνεις από μια επιστημονικά ορισμένη κατηγοριοποίηση; Ποιος έχει άγχος και πού εκφράστηκαν οι χαρακτηρισμοί που δίνεις; Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ξαφνικά κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά κατατάσσονται στις νεκρές γλώσσες και έβγαλαν το συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό θα πει πως κατηγοριοποιούνται ως μιαρά, τρισάθλια, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά.

Δηλαδή σαν να ανακαλύπτει κανείς ότι οι πίνακες που απεικονίζουν αντικείμενα κατηγοριοποιούνται ως "νεκρή φύση" και να θεωρήσουν ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται πως αυτοί οι πίνακες είναι τρισάθλιοι, άτεχνοι, ψόφιοι και εμετικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2013)

Αμ τη νεκρή γωνία, πού τη βάζεις; Για να μην πιάσω τη Νεκρή Θάλασσα...


----------



## Irini (Sep 24, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Εγώ είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να μάθω αρχαία ελληνικά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο (κυριολεκτώ). Πράγματι, πριν απ' αυτό νόμιζα ότι ήξερα νέα ελληνικά.



Δεν είπα ότι άμα δεν ξέρεις αρχαία δεν ξέρεις και νέα ελληνικά. Αν και πιστεύω ότι τα αρχαία βοηθούν στην βαθύτερη κατανόηση της νέας ελληνικής, μπορεί άνετα κάποιος να μην ξέρει λέξη από Όμηρο, Ηρόδοτο, Σαπφώ, Δημοσθένη, Λουκιανό κλπ κλπ (έτσι για να πιάσω μερικές μόνο μορφές των αρχαίων) και να μιλάει υπέροχα νέα ελληνικά.
Τα υπόλοιπα αφού πιω λίγο καφέ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> SBE, θα σου πρότεινα να ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά τα όσα έγραψες πιο πάνω και μετά, να πάρεις ένα κόκκινο μολύβι και να διαγράψεις ό,τι δεν είναι προσβλητικό όχι μόνο για όποιους συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν εδώ τη συζήτηση, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και απλοί περαστικοί και να τη διαβάσουν. Θα συνιστούσα να σβήσεις χαρακτηρισμούς, προσωπικές επιθέσεις, υπονοούμενα κλπ. δήθεν εξυπνάδες.
> 
> Τις υπόλοιπες τρεις λέξεις θα τις διαγράψω εγώ.



Μπορώ να έχω μετάφραση του πιό πάνω; Υποθέτω αναφέρεσαι στο 88, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα για τι πράμα μιλάς. Κι όταν έγραψα το 88 δεν σκεφτόμουν κανέναν από τη Λεξιλογία, τη Ρεπούση σκεφτόμουν και λίγο πολύ σκεφτόμουν ότι επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που είπα και πιο πάνω. Γιατί επομένως τόση ευαισθησία και ευθιξία; 

ΥΓ Και ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να με πιστέψεις, Δόχτορα, αλλά λέω αλήθεια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2013)

ΥΓ Και να προσθέσω φυσικά ότι είτε με πιστέψει κανείς είτε όχι το ίδιο μου κάνει. Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω πως γίνεται να σκέφτομαι Χ, να γράφω Χ και να μου λένε ότι έγραψα Υ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην δημιουργείς εντάσεις και παρεξηγήσεις όταν ξεκινάς με την προϋπόθεση ότι:



SBE said:


> ξέρω ότι δεν...



Και:



SBE said:


> είτε με πιστέψει κανείς είτε όχι το ίδιο μου κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οι αρχαιολάγνοι είναι συχνά γραφικοί και ψιλογελοίοι, οι αρχαιομάχοι είναι εξίσου γελοίοι γιατί θεωρούν ότι είναι οι φωτισμένοι, οι εκλεκτοί, που έχουν βγει από το σκοτάδι της αμάθειας και τώρα περιφρονούν τους άλλους που δεν έχουν βγει από αυτό το σκοτάδι.



Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με κάποιες εμμονές και, όταν θα αναφερθώ στις συζητήσεις που γίνονται, θα δεις πόσο κοντά είναι οι περισσότεροι, στην πραγματικότητα, ως προς το πρακτέο. Ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει κανένας αρχαιολάγνος ή αρχαιομάχος στο φόρουμ, ο παραπάνω τρόπος δεν είναι ο πιο ελκυστικός να χαρακτηρίσεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, ιδιαίτερα αν δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι εσύ είσαι στη μέση και όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω είναι γελοίοι για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο. Νά πώς γίνεται να σκέφτεσαι Χ, να γράφεις Χ και να καταλαβαίνουν ότι έγραψες Υ. 

Το νήμα ξεκίνησε με τις αντίθετες απόψεις της Ρεπούση και του Μπαμπινιώτη πάνω στο θέμα. Πώς να κάνουμε συζήτηση αν δυο ανθρώπους που εκτιμώ για χίλιους δυο λόγους, εσύ τους βγάζεις σκάρτους με ένα «γελοίοι»; Να συζητήσουμε τις συγκεκριμένες απόψεις τους και πού διαφωνούμε σ' αυτές, αλλά οι γενικόλογοι χαρακτηρισμοί του είδους όποιον πάρει ο χάρος δεν βοηθάνε και δεν ξέρω και σε ποιους αρέσουν εδώ μέσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2013)

Ρε παιδιά, δεν κάνουμε ένα μνημόσυνο στη μακαρίτισσα, να πιούμε κάναν καφέ, κάνα κονιακάκι, να σχωρεθούν τα πεθαμένα της;

Μη σκοτωνόμαστε τώρα για την κληρονομιά, έτσι κι έτσι ό,τι πρόλαβε καθένας πήρε. :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2013)

Bernie, μια υπόθεση έκανα ή μάλλον πολλές. Διά της υπερβολής θέλησα να καταδείξω ότι από ορισμένους διέκρινα ένα άγχος να φύγουν από τη ζωή μας λες και είναι μπλα μπλα μπλα... Ίσως δεν το κατάλαβες καλά. Και συγγνώμη, γιατί δεν ήθελα να παρεξηγηθώ. Έχεις δίκιο πάντως, όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει σωστά τι γράφει ο άλλος και να συνεννοηθεί, το διαβάζει... :) 

Νεκρά τα χαρακτήρισε ο τίτλος, όχι εγώ. ;)

Γενικώς, υπάρχει δίπολο με φανατικές τελικά απόψεις και από τις δύο πλευρές... Μονοτονικό-πολυτονικό, Αρχαία-Νέα κλπ. Εγώ στο παρόν στέκομαι στη μέση και είμαι Ναι μεν, αλλά... 

Μπορούμε πάντως να δεχτούμε/ανεχτούμε κάποια πράγματα χωρίς να γίνονται λόγος ύπαρξής μας η κατάργηση ή διατήρησή τους. Εγώ σε αυτό αντιδράω κυρίως, στο απόλυτο και στην προσπάθεια να δεχτώ κάποια άποψη ντε και καλά, ενώ υπάρχει και το γκρίζο και το κοκαλί και πολλά άλλα... Ήδη έχω κουράσει λέγοντας πολλές φορές ότι θέλω να μείνουν εκεί που είναι, αλλά να αλλάξει ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας τους...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, μια και καλή. Το ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα είναι επιστημονικός ορισμός. Κάπως έπρεπε να λέγονται οι γλώσσες που δεν έχουν πια φυσικούς ομιλητές, για να ξεχωρίζουν από τις γλώσσες που α) έχουν αφήσει ελάχιστα ίχνη και άρα γνωρίζουμε μόνο την ύπαρξή τους, όχι πώς ήταν, β) αυτές που δεν έχουν αποκρυπτογραφηθεί γ) αυτές που έχουν εξελιχθεί σε άλλες γλώσσες, δ) αυτές που δεν έχουν φυσικούς ομιλητές αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται σε ιερά κείμενα ή κάτι παρεμφερές (η ελληνιστική κοινή στην Αγία Γραφή) και ε) αυτές που ομιλούνται σήμερα. Ο όρος "νεκρή γλώσσα" δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με το αν πρέπει ή όχι να διδάσκονται τα αρχαία ελληνικά στα σχολεία, αν είναι χρήσιμα και αν έχουν ιστορικό, φιλολογικό, κοινωνικό και γλωσσολογικό ενδιαφέρον για την επιστήμη.

Την εξίσωση *νεκρή γλώσσα = δεν πρέπει να την διδάσκουμε* την έκανε η Ρεπούση. Το ότι είναι νεκρή γλώσσα είναι ένας λόγος να μην την διδάσκουμε αλλά δεν είναι ούτε άμεση συνέπεια ούτε λόγος από μόνο του, χωρίς τον συνδυασμό αρκετών άλλων παραγόντων.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Την εξίσωση *νεκρή γλώσσα = δεν πρέπει να την διδάσκουμε* την έκανε η Ρεπούση. Το ότι είναι νεκρή γλώσσα είναι ένας λόγος να μην την διδάσκουμε αλλά δεν είναι ούτε άμεση συνέπεια ούτε λόγος από μόνο του, χωρίς τον συνδυασμό αρκετών άλλων παραγόντων.



Την εξίσωση *νεκρή γλώσσα = δεν πρέπει να την διδάσκουμε* δεν την έκανε απολύτως κανείς! Και σίγουρα όχι η Ρεπούση, που πρότεινε απλώς μια άλλη αναδιάταξη των ωρών διδασκαλίας. Αφού δεν είμαστε ικανοί να εμπεδώσουμε ΟΥΤΕ αυτό το τόσο απλό, ε... μάλλον είναι μεγάλη απαίτηση να εμπεδώσουμε πιο περίπλοκα πράγματα όπως τι είναι νεκρή και τι ζωντανή γλώσσα και πώς ορίζονται.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Γενικώς, υπάρχει δίπολο με φανατικές τελικά απόψεις και από τις δύο πλευρές... Μονοτονικό-πολυτονικό, Αρχαία-Νέα κλπ. Εγώ στο παρόν στέκομαι στη μέση και είμαι Ναι μεν, αλλά...


Όταν ωστόσο λες την άποψή σου για τα αρχαία και ταυτόχρονα χαρακτηρίζεις την άλλη πλευρά φανατική και υπερβολική, καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός προκαταλαμβάνει το συνομιλητή σου. 

Εγώ, π.χ., θεωρώ τα αρχαία νεκρή γλώσσα και είμαι κατά της επίσημης υιοθέτησης του πολυτονικού στο σχολείο, από την Πολιτεία κλπ. Διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου, εισπράττω ότι είμαι υπερβολική και φανατική. Αυτή η άποψη δεν αμβλύνεται όταν γράφεις ότι «η "'άλλη" πλευρά, οι αρχαιομάχοι που λέει και η SBE, θέλουν να φύγουν σήμερα, τώρα, χθες από τη ζωή μας ως μιαρά και τρισάθλια, νεκρά, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά», το οποίο μάλιστα το συνοδεύεις με αυτό «λες και ότι μαθαίνουν και μια "ξένη" έστω γλώσσα οι μαθητές μάς εμποδίζει από την πρόοδο και αποτελεί τροχοπέδη στο να μαθαίνουμε άλλα προοδευτικά και εποικοδομητικά πράγματα, όπως αυτά που προσφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή το ελληνικό σχολείο.» διότι λες, ουσιαστικά, το εξής:



Ένας άνθρωπος θεωρεί τα αρχαία νεκρή γλώσσα.
Ergo, αυτός ο άνθρωπος θεωρεί ότι θέλει τα αρχαία να φύγουν από τη ζωή μας (λογικό άλμα 1)
Επίσης, αυτός ο άνθρωπος θεωρεί τα αρχαία «μιαρά και τρισάθλια, νεκρά, απολιθωμένα και εμετικά» (λογικό άλμα 2)
Συν τοις άλλοις, αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι προφανέστατα παράλογος, γιατί δεν βλέπει ότι τα αρχαία μόνο προσθέτουν στο ελληνικό σχολείο, που είναι τόσο χάλια (λογικό άλμα 3)


Ε, όσα χαμογελάκια και να βάλεις, δεν αίρονται αυτομάτως τα όσα εμμέσως αλλά σαφώς λες για τους ανθρώπους που απλώς έχουν μια διαφορετική άποψη από τη δική σου. 



azimuthios said:


> Έστω ότι αύριο τα εξαφανίζουμε από προσώπου γης και καίμε και τις πηγές και συλλαμβάνουμε όσους έχουν τέτοια βιβλία σπίτι τους (κάτι θα σας θυμίζει αυτό), ποια είναι η αντιπρόταση;


Γίναμε και ιερά εξέταση, ε; Ή μήπως χούντα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Την εξίσωση *νεκρή γλώσσα = δεν πρέπει να την διδάσκουμε* δεν την έκανε απολύτως κανείς! Και σίγουρα όχι η Ρεπούση, που πρότεινε απλώς μια άλλη αναδιάταξη των ωρών διδασκαλίας. Αφού δεν είμαστε ικανοί να εμπεδώσουμε ΟΥΤΕ αυτό το τόσο απλό, ε... μάλλον είναι μεγάλη απαίτηση να εμπεδώσουμε πιο περίπλοκα πράγματα όπως τι είναι νεκρή και τι ζωντανή γλώσσα και πώς ορίζονται.



Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, σε αυτά που είπε η Ρεπούση εγώ προσωπικά συμφωνώ (και γενικά την Ρεπούση την συμπαθώ, το έχω ξαναπεί άλλωστε). Η Ρεπούση δεν το είπε ακριβώς έτσι, το γράφω έτσι για να γίνει κατανοητό. Ωστόσο αυτό ήταν ίσως το κύριο επιχείρημά της στην συζήτηση (καταλήγει πως "ακόμη και όσοι και όσες κατευθυνθήκαμε σε ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, ελάχιστα μάς χρειάστηκαν οι λεγόμενες «νεκρές γλώσσες»").


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

ΟΚ, ίσως να ακούγεται άσχημα ο χαρακτηρισμός "γελοίοι' αλλά λίγο πολύ έτσι δεν είναι όσοι είναι οτιδήποτε-λάγνοι και οτιδήποτε-μάχοι; Ειδικά αυτοί που βλέπουν το αντικείμενο της διαφωνίας τους σαν ιδεολογικό πόλεμο ή καταφεύγουν σε συνωμοσιολογία (λερναιολογία, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση); Ζώντας μακριά από την Ελλάδα και τα πολιτικοκοινωνικά της, αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι αν κάποιος πιστεύει κάτι που μπορεί να ακούγεται αρχαιολατρικό (είτε γιατί του το είπαν στο σχολείο, είτε γιατί το άκουσε κάπου- απ'τον Μπαμπινιώτη ας πούμε κλπ) αμέσως χαρακτηρίζεται αρνητικά πολιτικά, μορφωτικά, κοινωνικά κλπ κλπ, και αντιμετωπίζεται με σνομπισμό.
Και από την άλλη έχουμε αυτούς που πίστεψαν ότι τους ήρθε επιφοίτηση και αισθάνονται ότι οφείλουν να προκαλούν αντιδράσεις και να περιφρονούν όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί τους. Και φυσικά κι αυτοί χαρακτηρίζονται αρνητικά και αντιμετωπίζονται σαν εχθροί του λαού, της χώρας, του τρόπου ζωής μας. 

Επειδή πιστεύω στην υποχρέωση του καθενός μας να διευκολύνει τη μάθηση, δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η σνομπ στάση, ακόμα κι αν έχουν δίκιο επιστημονικά. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ δεν βρίσκομαι στη μέση στο ζήτημα της γλώσσας. Δεν με καίει το θέμα για να έχω κατασταλάξει, οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κινούμαι σαν εκκρεμές γύρω από το κέντρο και παρακολουθώ τα διάφορα επιχειρήματα. 

ΥΓ Νίκελ, η Ρεπούση και ο Μπαμπινιώτης ξέρουν καλά να χειρίζονται τη δημοσιότητα, και ίσως και να την προκαλούν. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορούν να κάνουν μια πολιτισμένη επιστημονική συζήτηση μεταξύ τους. Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι αυτοί.
ΥΓ2 Ελληγενή, δε σε αναγνωρίζω, τι σόι μετριοπάθεια είναι αυτή ξαφνικά; μήπως έχεις πυρετό;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως πήρα ποπκόρν και κοκακόλα και σας χαζεύω. Κάπως σαν τους γέρους της Κορσικής στο Αστερίξ.

Αφού δεν πέτυχε η ειρηνευτική προσπάθεια, ας απολαύσουμε τουλάχιστον τα δρώμενα.

Κάπως σαν τους θεατές του Κολοσσαίου, ή αυτούς που πληρώνουν για να δουν χόκεϊ επί πάγου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως ούτε ποπκόρν, ούτε συμμετοχή, Μελ. Έχω ένα βουνό γραπτά για βαθμολόγηση και αυτό προηγείται, οπότε κλείνω τον υπολογιστή και τα λέμε από αύριο που θα έχει κυλίσει πολύ ιντερνετικό νερό στο αυλάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Ελληγενή, δε σε αναγνωρίζω, τι σόι μετριοπάθεια είναι αυτή ξαφνικά; μήπως έχεις πυρετό;



Όχι, δουλειά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2013)

Κι εγώ δουλειά έχω. Αλλιώς γιατί να χαζεύω στη Λεξιλογία; :twit::twit:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

Οκέι, ας προσπαθήσω να ρίξω το δικό μου δεκαράκι για τα πράγματα όπως τα αντιλαμβάνομαι, και κυρίως χωρίς να δώσω την εντύπωση ότι είμαι είτε πεινασμένο λιοντάρι είτε Θραξ στο Κολοσσαίο.

Αυτό που βλέπεις εν πολλοίς, SBE -και όχι μόνο εσύ, φυσικά- είναι η διαμεσολαβημένη από τα ΜΜΕ εικόνα που, στην ανάγκη τους να πουλήσουν και από την κεκτημένη ταχύτητα της εντυπωσιοθηρικής τακτικής, προσφέρουν συνήθως (για να μην πω πάντα), μια πετσοκομμένη και παραμορφωμένη εκδοχή της κάθε δήλωσης ή του κάθε γραπτού κειμένου. Κάποτε η Ιστορία θα μιλήσει για τις βλαβερές επιπτώσεις του δελτίου των οχτώ στην ευθυκρισία του ατόμου (αν και το έχει κάνει ήδη ακροθιγώς). Όχι μόνο για τα περιβόητα 15 δευτερόλεπτα δημοτικότητας του καθενός, αλλά και για την ανάγκη να πουλήσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα "προϊόντα", ως σούπερ μάρκετ πληροφοριών. Μ' αυτό τον τρόπο, τα γεγονότα υποβιβάζονται και καταντούν τουίτ, ακόμα και στα έντυπα. Όπου, ανάλογα με τον προσανατολισμό και τα συμφέροντα του καθενός, διογκώνεται ένα στοιχείο, αποσιωπάται ένα άλλο, παρερμηνεύεται εσκεμμένα ένα τρίτο κοκ. 
Ως προς τις δηλώσεις των πολιτικών προσώπων, αν δεν έχει κανείς το ψώνιο και το βίτσιο να παρακολουθήσει ολόκληρες τις συνεδριάσεις της Βουλής, την άλλη μέρα "μαθαίνει" συνήθως ένα ξεσκίδι, μια σκλήθρα μιας δήλωσης, μια εντυπωσιακή σκηνή, μια ατάκα, μια έκρηξη θυμού ή θεατρινίστικης αγανάκτησης, κυρίως αν υποστηρίζεται από την αντίστοιχη εντυπωσιακή εικόνα.
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο πήρε διαστάσεις λερναίου μια λέξη σε μια λεζάντα μιας φωτογραφίας ενός βιβλίου και καταδιώκει ανελέητα την "υπαίτια". Που δεν ήθελαν πολύ οι λογής λογής κάπηλοι να την ξεφωνίσουν προκειμένου να υποστηρίξουν τη δική τους πολιτική ατζέντα και οι ανίδεοι να ακολουθήσουν κατά πόδας παπαγαλίζοντας την "ιερή οργή", αγνοώντας παντελώς για τι πράγμα μιλούσαν, χωρίς να έχουν αντικρίσει ποτέ το αντικείμενο του μένους τους (την επίμαχη λέξη). Άπαξ και την ταύτισαν με το πρόσωπο, έκτοτε την βλέπουμε να ξεπηδάει με κάθε ευκαιρία και σε κάθε πολεμική. Όπως λέει η παροιμία: καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι.
Η κοινωνία του θεάματος που άγεται και φέρεται κατά το δοκούν και καταπού φυσάει η εκάστοτε ψύχωσή της, βρήκε τώρα να αρπαχτεί από μια πρόταση που έγινε στα πλαίσια μιας ολόκληρης συζήτησης γύρω από τη λειτουργία του λυκείου. Είτε συμφωνεί είτε διαφωνεί κανείς με αυτή, εντελώς ή εν μέρει, αντί να γίνει μια ουσιαστική συζήτηση, για μια ακόμα φορά σχηματίστηκαν στρατόπεδα. Φανατικών. Συνήθως από ανίδεους. Και δεν εννοώ τους Λεξιλόγους που συμμετέχουν στη συζήτηση, εννοώ αυτά που έχουν αντικρίσει τα μάτια μου σε άλλους διαδικτυακούς τόπους και έχουν ακούσει τ' αυτιά μου δια ζώσης.

Just for the record, προσωπικά αγαπώ_ ό,τι _έχω διαβάσει από αρχαία ελληνικά κείμενα έστω κι αν τα διδάχτηκα με τον αθλιότερο τρόπο. Αυτό δεν με εμποδίζει α) να θεωρώ τα αρχαία νεκρή γλώσσα σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό = γλώσσα που δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές, β) να ζητώ αλλαγή στον τρόπο που διδάσκονται στα σχολεία και γ) να διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να συμφωνώ ενίοτε με ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνήθως βλέπω τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Την επιστημονική κατάρτιση της Ρεπούση αφήνω να την κρίνουν όσοι τη γνωρίζουν καλύτερα από μένα. Την πολιτική της πορεία την κρίνω ως πολίτης με άποψη. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι κυνήγι μαγισσών και, συμπαθάτε με, αλλά δε θα συμμετάσχω.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2013)

συνήθως ένα *ξεσκίδι*

Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό, Μπέρνι. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2013)

Παλ, λογικά άλματα κάνεις σε ένα φόρουμ από αυτά που διαβάζεις. Δεν έχεις τον άλλο μπροστά σου και δεν σου εξηγεί σε μια συζήτηση ωρών τις απόψεις του. Θα μπορούσα να σου δείξω πόσα αβαρή άλματα έκανες στο θέμα των εισιτηρίων και σε άλλα πολλά τις προάλλες, αλλά έχει νόημα ειλικρινά; 

Ένα όμως θα σου ζητούσα, σε παρακαλώ. Όταν μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις κάποια στιγμή τα ποστ μου χωρίς την προκατάληψη που έχεις εναντίον μου, ίσως δεις τι λέω και πώς το λέω. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν λέω αυτά που έφαγες τον χρόνο σου να αναλύσεις παραπάνω, αλλά πού να σε πείσω τώρα! Την άποψή σου την έχεις σχηματίσει εδώ και καιρό. Πρόσεχε όμως μη σε χαρακτηρίσει εσένα κάποιος φανατική και απόλυτη που δεν δέχεσαι καμία άλλη άποψη. Για να μην εκπλαγείς σου το λέω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

Η τελευταία σου φράση Παλ με έκανε να σκεφτώ : μα δεν θα είναι τότε παρόν το μέλλον;

Μπέρνη, μπράβο, καλά το έθεσες. Το ξέρω ότι λόγω της απόστασης ό,τι μαθαίνω είναι αποσπασματικό και σε λάθος διαστάσεις (αν ρωτήσω π.χ τη μητέρα μου στην Ελλάδα πως ήταν οι αντιδράσεις για τις δηλώσεις Ρεπούση, το πιο πιθανό είναι να μου πει ποιά είναι η Ρεπούση ή ποιές δηλώσεις, όχι γιατί δεν ασχολείται με τα επουσιώδη). 

Αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω για τον σνομπισμό όσων έχουν μάθει δυο πράγματα λέω να το επαναλάβω με ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα: παλιότερα όλο άκουγα να σχολιάζεται η αρθρογραφία κάποιου και άκουγα να τον βρίζει όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα (οι αριστεροί οτι ειναι εχθρός του λαού, οι δεξιοί ότι έιναι εχθρός του άλλου λαού, κι όλοι μαζί ότι λέγανε διάφορα συνωμοσιολογικά) αναρωτιόμουνα τι γράφει τέλος πάντων. Και παω και διαβάζω μερικά άρθρα του και βλέπω ότι έγραφε λίγο-πολύ αυτά που διδάσκονται τώρα στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες- άντε και στα ΜΒΑ. Και θα τα θεωρούσα γνωστά για όποιον παρακολουθεί τον κλάδο (μ'άλλα λόγια, στην Ελλάδα κατι χιλιάδες φοιτητές και απόφοιτοι της τελευταίας εικοσαετίας από Πάντειο μέχρι φιλοσοφικές, οικονομικά κλπ με όλα τα ενδιάμεσα). Μεγάλο του ελάττωμα το ότι έμοιαζε να τα παπαγαλίζει όλα αυτά με απόλυτο τρόπο και χωρίς να τα έχει σκεφτεί και να έχει δει πως εφαρμόζονται στην Ελλάδα (αυτό το περιμένεις από πρωτοετείς φοιτητές, όχι από παλιούς). Για να προκαλεί τόσες αντιδράσεις προφανώς το κοινό του δεν γνωρίζει τις τρέχουσες θεωρίες και τις μαθαίνει μέσω της αρθρογραφίας του και ξαφνιάζεται. Αλλά παίζει ρόλο και το ύφος το απόλυτο. Και νομίζω ότι ένας λόγος που δεν τους ακούμε είναι γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η ξερολίαση από τη μιά και αυτό το κολλημένο μυαλό από την άλλη. Και ίσως, γιατί όπως λέει η Μπέρνη, αυτό βγάζει είδηση, κι όχι ο σοβαρός διάλογος. 
Αυτή η συζήτηση είναι άπο άλλο ανέκδοτο, οπότε σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## LAMIOTIS (Sep 26, 2013)

Θά 'θελα να 'δω μιά δημόσια συζήτηση, που θα έχει ως θέμα, τη χρησιμότητα του να μαθαίνουμε αρχαία ελληνικά. Προσωπικά, δε μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου να μην είχα διδαχτεί ποτέ αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## LAMIOTIS (Sep 26, 2013)

Και κάτι ακόμη: τα πλέον αναρμόδια πρόσωπα να αποφασίζουν γιά τη γλωσσική πολιτική, θεωρώ ότι είναι οι πολιτικοί μας. 'Αποψη δικαιούνται να έχουν. Ως εκεί όμως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό το τελευταίο που λες. Έχει μεγάλο γενικό ενδιαφέρον, γιατί έχει εφαρμογή στον τρόπο λήψης αποφάσεων για τα κοινά σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα, και στην αντιμετώπιση των πολιτικών και της πολιτικής ζωής.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έτσι όπως λειτουργούμε, οι πολιτικοί είναι ακριβώς αυτοί που έχουν το ρόλο της λήψης αποφάσεων, δηλαδή είναι οι αρμόδιοι για να αποφασίζουν, και οι ειδικοί κάθε θέματος είναι αυτοί που γνωμοδοτούν, δηλαδή δικαιούνται να έχουν άποψη, ως εκεί όμως, που λες κι εσύ. Ας πούμε, ο υπουργός έχει συμβούλους ειδικούς για τα θέματα της αρμοδιότητάς του, τους καλεί να πουν τη γνώμη τους, αλλά μετά αποφασίζει εκείνος, αφού αξιολογήσει εκτός από τη γνώμη των ειδικών και διάφορους άλλους παράγοντες.

Ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που προτείνεις, δηλαδή.

Νομίζω ότι σαν σύστημα δεν είναι κι άσχημο - οι ειδικοί τείνουν να κλείνονται πολύ στον τομέα της ειδικότητάς τους και να έχουν κάπως πιο περιορισμένη εικόνα και άποψη για τα πράγματα, ενώ ο πολιτικός (υποτίθεται ότι) τα βλέπει πιο συνολικά, από το πρίσμα που θα τα έβλεπε (λέμε τώρα) και ο απλός πολίτης. 

Λες ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα αν αποφάσιζαν οι φιλόλογοι για τη γλώσσα, οι μαθηματικοί για τα μαθηματικά, οι χημικοί για τη χημεία, οι θεολόγοι για τα θρησκευτικά και πάει λέγοντας; Δε νομίζεις ότι καθένας θα κοίταζε να προωθήσει το δικό του μάθημα χωρίς να σκοτίζεται πολύ-πολύ για τα άλλα, ότι θα δημιουργούνταν εντάσεις και ότι θα ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να συντονιστούν; Δεν είναι καλύτερα να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας γενικός συντονιστής, ας πούμε, που να μην ανήκει σε καμία ειδικότητα, αλλά να έχει μια γενική μόρφωση και μια συνολική εικόνα των αναγκών και των δυνατοτήτων του πολίτη;


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμείς δεν έχουμε ανάγκη να το κάνουμε αυτό, γιατί ήδη έχουμε μια γλώσσα που πηγάζει απ' τα αρχαία ελληνικά και περιέχει όλες τις απαραίτητες προσαρμογές στο σύγχρονο κόσμο (δάνεια, σύγχρονους όρους, σχήματα, κτλ). Την λέμε κοινή νεοελληνική.



Thank you Captain Οbvious :lol:
Χτυπάς ανοιχτές πόρτες όμως. :s



Irini said:


> Δεν είπα ότι άμα δεν ξέρεις αρχαία δεν ξέρεις και νέα ελληνικά. Αν και πιστεύω ότι τα αρχαία βοηθούν στην βαθύτερη κατανόηση της νέας ελληνικής, μπορεί άνετα κάποιος να μην ξέρει λέξη από Όμηρο, Ηρόδοτο, Σαπφώ, Δημοσθένη, Λουκιανό κλπ κλπ (έτσι για να πιάσω μερικές μόνο μορφές των αρχαίων) και να μιλάει υπέροχα νέα ελληνικά.
> Τα υπόλοιπα αφού πιω λίγο καφέ.



όχι βέβαια, το ένα δεν συνεπάγεται το άλλο. Αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ, όντως αν έχεις έστω κάποιες βάσεις στα αρχαία ελληνικά, τότε κατέχεις και κατανοείς σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό τη νέα ελληνική. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι πολύ σημαντικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ, όντως αν έχεις έστω κάποιες βάσεις στα αρχαία ελληνικά, τότε κατέχεις και κατανοείς σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό τη νέα ελληνική. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι πολύ σημαντικό.



Θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να μου δώσει κάποιος μερικά παραδείγματα πάνω σ' αυτό, γιατί προσωπικά δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πέρα από το να αρχίσεις να αναγνωρίζεις ετυμολογικές συνάφειες μεταξύ λέξεων (που τις περισσότερες φορές μένουν στην ετυμολογική συνάφεια γιατί η έννοιά τους έχει αλλάξει σαν να τις έχει πατσάρει από την έκδοση 0.45 Beta στην 27.54 Stable). Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό, μάλλον σύγχυση προκαλεί αυτή η γνώση κι αρχίζεις κι ανακατεύεις συντάξεις και σχήματα της αρχαίας στην νέα, πετάς γενικές σε ρήματα που δεν τους πρέπει, δοτικίζεις ακατάσχετα, μπερδεύεις γένη, πτώσεις, αριθμούς, κτλ. Πάρεξ και έχεις μάθει αρχαία σε επίπεδα να τα μιλάς και να τα γράφεις και άρα ξέρεις πού μπαίνουν τα όρια μεταξύ των δύο γλωσσών.

Όμως θα ήθελα να δω μερικά παραδείγματα που οι "έστω κάποιες βάσεις στα αρχαία" βοηθάνε στην κατανόηση της ΚΝΕ. Αφήνω το ενδεχόμενο να κάνω μεγάλο λάθος (αν και εκ των πραγμάτων αυτή η πιθανότητα για μένα είναι μηδαμινή).


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να μου δώσει κάποιος μερικά παραδείγματα πάνω σ' αυτό, γιατί προσωπικά δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πέρα από το να αρχίσεις να αναγνωρίζεις ετυμολογικές συνάφειες μεταξύ λέξεων (που τις περισσότερες φορές μένουν στην ετυμολογική συνάφεια γιατί η έννοιά τους έχει αλλάξει σαν να τις έχει πατσάρει από την έκδοση 0.45 Beta στην 27.54 Stable). Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό, μάλλον σύγχυση προκαλεί αυτή η γνώση κι αρχίζεις κι ανακατεύεις συντάξεις και σχήματα της αρχαίας στην νέα, πετάς γενικές σε ρήματα που δεν τους πρέπει, δοτικίζεις ακατάσχετα, μπερδεύεις γένη, πτώσεις, αριθμούς, κτλ. Πάρεξ και έχεις μάθει αρχαία σε επίπεδα να τα μιλάς και να τα γράφεις και άρα ξέρεις πού μπαίνουν τα όρια μεταξύ των δύο γλωσσών.



Ένα καλό παράδειγμα ως προς αυτό, είναι η ορθογραφία. Με τη νέα ελληνική μόνο, κατά βάση την μαθαίνεις από μνήμης, αν όμως έχεις κάποιο γνωστικό υπόβαθρο στην ετυμολογία, ακόμα και να μην θυμάσαι πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις. Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, είναι η σημασία των λέξεων στη νέα ελληνική, και ο βαθμός που μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την χρήση λέξεων και φράσεων αρχαιοελληνικής προέλευσης σε νεοελληνικό περιεχόμενο. 
Τώρα βέβαια το κατά πόσο όλα αυτά έχουν βαρύνουσα σημασία είναι καθαρά θέμα ερμηνείας. 



> Όμως θα ήθελα να δω μερικά παραδείγματα που οι "έστω κάποιες βάσεις στα αρχαία" βοηθάνε στην κατανόηση της ΚΝΕ. Αφήνω το ενδεχόμενο να κάνω μεγάλο λάθος (αν και εκ των πραγμάτων αυτή η πιθανότητα για μένα είναι μηδαμινή).



όταν ξεκινάς να εξετάσεις ένα γλωσσολογικό θέμα με όρους όπως «σωστό» και «λάθος», εκ προοιμίου έχεις κάνει λάθος, δεν έχει να κάνει με το ότι είσαι εσύ ή όποιος άλλος.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Με τη νέα ελληνική μόνο, κατά βάση την μαθαίνεις από μνήμης, αν όμως έχεις κάποιο γνωστικό υπόβαθρο στην ετυμολογία, ακόμα και να μην θυμάσαι πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις.


Για να γνωρίζεις την ετυμολογία των λέξεων δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζεις αρχαία ελληνικά, αρκεί να έχεις ένα καλό ετυμολογικό λεξικό και ένα καλό λεξικό αρχαίων. Εξάλλου, δεν προέρχεται όλο το λεξιλόγιο της ΚΝΕ από τα αρχαία, υπάρχουν και λέξεις τουρκικού, περσικού, αραβικού, αλβανικού, λατινικού, γαλλικού, αγγλικού κλπ ετύμου. 

Εκτός αυτού, το να γνωρίζει κανείς αρχαία δεν απαιτεί ικανό κανόνα για να καταλαβαίνει τα νέα. Παράδειγμα σε αυτό είναι αλλόγλωσσοι που γνωρίζουν αρχαία ελληνικά αλλά δεν είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσουν (πόσο μάλλον να μιλήσουν) τα νέα ελληνικά σε βαθμό ικανό για να επικοινωνήσουν με τους ομιλητές τους.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Για να γνωρίζεις την ετυμολογία των λέξεων δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζεις αρχαία ελληνικά, αρκεί να έχεις ένα καλό ετυμολογικό λεξικό και ένα καλό λεξικό αρχαίων. Εξάλλου, δεν προέρχεται όλο το λεξιλόγιο της ΚΝΕ από τα αρχαία, υπάρχουν και λέξεις τουρκικού, περσικού, αραβικού, αλβανικού, λατινικού, γαλλικού, αγγλικού κλπ ετύμου.



Αν ξέρεις κάποιους γραμματικούς και συντακτικούς κανόνες δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε λεξικό. Π.χ. αν συναντήσεις το ρήμα «νενικήκαμεν» (τυχαίο παράδειγμα), το να έχεις ένα άριστο λεξικό δίπλα δεν θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ, ή δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αμέσως. Αν ξέρεις έστω τα αρχαία ελληνικά του σχολείου, καταλαβαίνεις άμεσα ότι τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για πρώτο πληθυντικό παρελθοντικού χρόνου. Παρομοίως, αν δεις μια λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά με ωμέγα στο τέλος αντί για όμικρον, ανάλογα με το αν ξερεις ή όχι αρχαία ελληνικά (ξανά: έστω αυτά του σχολείου, όχι να διαβάζεις Όμηρο από πρωτότυπο κτλ) θα καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος ή μια δοτική του μέσου. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα λοιδορείς τον συντάκτη για την ορθογραφία του και στην άλλη θα καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι ήθελε να γράψει. Αν θες να γράψεις ένα ρήμα με αναδιπλασιασμό θα ξέρεις ότι εξ ορισμού θα γράφεται με έψιλον, αν δεν ξέρεις ότι είναι αναδιπλασιασμός, θα αναρωτιέσαι πώς είναι το σωστό, με έψιλον ή άλφα-γιώτα. 
Και πάει λέγοντας. 

Ξένες λέξεις σαφώς και υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν έχει να λέει. Η ορθογραφία μιας ξένης λέξης στην μεταγραφή της σε ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δεν έχει και τόση σημασία, αφού έτσι ή αλλιώς στον μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι αυθαίρετη. Επίσης ναι μεν υπάρχουν ξένες λέξεις πολλές από τις οποίες είναι άκλιτες, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες τόσες που ελληνοποιούνται κι άρα ακολουθούν και τους αντίστοιχους κανόνες κλίσης, τις αντίστοιχες καταλήξεις κτλ, άρα και πάλι η ξένη προέλευσή τους δεν έχει σχέση με το κατά πόσο καταννοείς ορθογραφία και γραμματική.



> Εκτός αυτού, το να γνωρίζει κανείς αρχαία δεν απαιτεί ικανό κανόνα για να καταλαβαίνει τα νέα. Παράδειγμα σε αυτό είναι αλλόγλωσσοι που γνωρίζουν αρχαία ελληνικά αλλά δεν είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσουν (πόσο μάλλον να μιλήσουν) τα νέα ελληνικά σε βαθμό ικανό για να επικοινωνήσουν με τους ομιλητές τους.



Φυσικά, αφού είναι πρακτικά δυο διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Θα ήταν περίεργο αν ξέροντας αρχαία ελληνικά μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν μια νεοελληνική συνομιλία ή κείμενο. Ωστόσο αν αποφάσιζαν να μάθουν νέα ελληνικά θα τους ήταν απείρως ευκολότερο με το υπόβαθρο στα αρχαία ελληνικά που θα είχαν ήδη. Αυτό λέω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

Εξάλλου η ετυμολογία *εν πολλοίς *δεν σε βοηθάει να θυμάσαι την γραφή μιας λέξης. Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς στην ετυμολογία του "κρύβω" σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις ότι γράφεται με ύψιλον; Δεν χρειάζεται να το απομνημονεύσεις; Δεν μιλάμε για καταλήξεις, γιατί αυτές έτσι κι αλλιώς τις μαθαίνουμε με κανόνες, στην ΚΝΕ.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξάλλου η ετυμολογία *εν πολλοίς *δεν σε βοηθάει να θυμάσαι την γραφή μιας λέξης.



Αν ξέρεις ότι είναι δοτική, ξέρεις ότι γράφεται και με όμικρον-γιώτα, κι όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά οτιδήποτε μ' αυτήν την σύνταξη και κατάληξη. Αν δεν ξέρεις, απλά αναρωτιέσαι και ρωτάς τον δίπλα «πως γράφεται το εν πολλοίς;» 



> Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς στην ετυμολογία του "κρύβω" σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις ότι γράφεται με ύψιλον; Δεν χρειάζεται να το απομνημονεύσεις; Δεν μιλάμε για καταλήξεις, γιατί αυτές έτσι κι αλλιώς τις μαθαίνουμε με κανόνες, στην ΚΝΕ.



Την ρίζα μιας λέξης δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να την θυμάσαι εκτός από μνήμης, πράγμα φυσιολογικό εφόσον οι ρίζες είναι αυθαίρετες, δεν έχουν κανόνες. Το θέμα είναι μετά, με βάση αυτήν την ρίζα πώς χειρίζεσαι ορθογραφικά στον γραπτό λόγο όλα τα παράγωγά της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Παρομοίως, αν δεις μια λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά με ωμέγα στο τέλος αντί για όμικρον, ανάλογα με το αν ξερεις ή όχι αρχαία ελληνικά (ξανά: έστω αυτά του σχολείου, όχι να διαβάζεις Όμηρο από πρωτότυπο κτλ) θα καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος ή μια δοτική του μέσου.



Προφανώς εννοείς εκτός από ρήματα. Κι εκτός από: το εγώ, το οκτώ, η απόκρεω, ο εξαποδώ, το ευρώ, η ηχώ, η πειθώ, ο φαραώ, η φειδώ, το έστω, το ενώ, το ζήτω, κτλ.



LostVerse said:


> Αν ξέρεις ότι είναι δοτική, ξέρεις ότι γράφεται και με όμικρον-γιώτα, κι όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά οτιδήποτε μ' αυτήν την σύνταξη και κατάληξη. Αν δεν ξέρεις, απλά αναρωτιέσαι και ρωτάς τον δίπλα «πως γράφεται το εν πολλοίς;»



Μα κανόνες γραμματικής της ΚΝΕ μαθαίνουμε. Και σ' αυτούς περιέχεται και η εκμάθηση των *δανεικών *δοτικών. Ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα σε τι ακριβώς βοηθάει η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας στην ορθογραφία της νέας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Αν ξέρεις κάποιους γραμματικούς και συντακτικούς κανόνες δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε λεξικό. Π.χ. αν συναντήσεις το ρήμα «νενικήκαμεν» (τυχαίο παράδειγμα), το να έχεις ένα άριστο λεξικό δίπλα δεν θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ, ή δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αμέσως.


Ενώ αν δεις το _τεύξηι_ ή το _ἀπέκλαγξεν_ και δεν έχεις λεξικό θα καταλάβεις αμέσως ότι το πρώτο σημαίνει (μεταξύ άλλων) «κάνω», «προκαλώ» και το δεύτερο (περίπου) «ανακράζω».

Μια παρατήρηση σε αυτό το σημείο: μπερδεύεις τα πράγματα. Μίλησες για ετυμολογία, όχι για γραμματική. Το να αναγνωρίσεις τον γραμματικό τύπο δεν σε βοηθάει σε καμία περίπτωση να αναγνωρίσεις το έτυμο της λέξης. Επίσης, ακόμα δεν έχεις εξηγήσει τι σχέση έχει το έτυμο μιας λέξης της νέας ελληνικής με την αρχαία. Άντε και το αναγνώρισες. Αν τα συστατικά στοιχεία μιας λέξης της ΚΝΕ έχουν αλλάξει νόημα με το πέρασμα των αιώνων, πώς θα σε βοηθήσει στα νέα ελληνικά αν δεν γνωρίζεις τι σήμαιναν στα αρχαία;


LostVerse said:


> Αν ξέρεις έστω τα αρχαία ελληνικά του σχολείου, καταλαβαίνεις άμεσα ότι τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για πρώτο πληθυντικό παρελθοντικού χρόνου. Παρομοίως, αν δεις μια λέξη στα νέα ελληνικά με ωμέγα στο τέλος αντί για όμικρον, ανάλογα με το αν ξερεις ή όχι αρχαία ελληνικά (ξανά: έστω αυτά του σχολείου, όχι να διαβάζεις Όμηρο από πρωτότυπο κτλ) θα καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος ή μια δοτική του μέσου. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα λοιδορείς τον συντάκτη για την ορθογραφία του και στην άλλη θα καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι ήθελε να γράψει.


Εφόσον ο συντάκτης έγραφε στα νέα ελληνικά και όχι στα αρχαία ή στην καθαρεύουσα, το ωμέγα είναι λάθος σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για παγιωμένες εκφράσεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ενώ αν δεις το _τεύξηι_ ή το _ἀπέκλαγξεν_ και δεν έχεις λεξικό θα καταλάβεις αμέσως ότι το πρώτο σημαίνει (μεταξύ άλλων) «κάνω», «προκαλώ» και το δεύτερο (περίπου) «ανακράζω».



Όχι βέβαια, γιατί αυτό είναι θέμα γνώσεων καθαρά. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τα πάντα. Και στη νέα ελληνική άλλωστε μπορεί κάποια λέξη κάποιος να μην την έχει ξανασυναντήσει ποτέ και να μην ξέρει τι σημαίνει. Για αυτό και είπα για τα λεξικά ότι ναι μεν βοηθούν αλλά δεν είναι πανάκεια. Αν ήταν έτσι με ένα π.χ. γερμανικό λεξικό στην κατοχή του κάποιος θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί ότι ξέρει γερμανικά. 



> Μια παρατήρηση σε αυτό το σημείο: μπερδεύεις τα πράγματα. Μίλησες για ετυμολογία, όχι για γραμματική. Το να αναγνωρίσεις τον γραμματικό τύπο δεν σε βοηθάει σε καμία περίπτωση να αναγνωρίσεις το έτυμο της λέξης. Επίσης, ακόμα δεν έχεις εξηγήσει τι σχέση έχει το έτυμο μιας λέξης της νέας ελληνικής με την αρχαία. Άντε και το αναγνώρισες. Αν τα συστατικά στοιχεία μιας λέξης της ΚΝΕ έχουν αλλάξει νόημα με το πέρασμα των αιώνων, πώς θα σε βοηθήσει στα νέα ελληνικά αν δεν γνωρίζεις τι σήμαιναν στα αρχαία;



Αυτά τα δυο είναι διαφορετικά μεν, αλληλένδετα δε, στο πλαίσιο της εκμάθησης μιας γλώσσας τουλάχιστον. 
Όσο για το δεύτερο, θεωρώ ότι παρέθεσα κάποια παραδείγματα όπου η σχέση είναι άμεση. 



> Εφόσον ο συντάκτης έγραφε στα νέα ελληνικά και όχι στα αρχαία ή στην καθαρεύουσα, το ωμέγα είναι λάθος σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για παγιωμένες εκφράσεις.



Προφανώς!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Με τη νέα ελληνική μόνο, κατά βάση την μαθαίνεις από μνήμης, αν όμως έχεις κάποιο γνωστικό υπόβαθρο στην ετυμολογία, ακόμα και να μην θυμάσαι πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις. Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, είναι η σημασία των λέξεων στη νέα ελληνική, και ο βαθμός που μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την χρήση λέξεων και φράσεων αρχαιοελληνικής προέλευσης σε νεοελληνικό περιεχόμενο.


Ας ξεκινήσουμε από ένα δεδομένο: κανείς δεν έχει μητρική την αρχαία ελληνική. Ορισμένοι έχουμε μητρική την νέα ελληνική. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μαθαίνουμε πρώτα αυτήν, και μετά την αρχαία. Την πρώτη γλώσσα που μαθαίνουμε (εν προκειμένω τη νέα ελληνική) την μαθαίνουμε από μνήμης: δεν έχουμε καμία βάση στο μυαλό μας, αντιθέτως αυτή θα αποτελέσει τη βάση πάνω στην οποία θα έρθουν να καθήσουν όλες οι επόμενες γλώσσες που θα μάθουμε.

Τα μικρά παιδιά, αφού απομνημονεύσουν αρκετό λεξιλόγιο και αρκετούς γραμματικούς τύπους, αρχίζουν και κάνουν συνδυασμούς στο μυαλό τους και βγάζουν λογικά συμπεράσματα για τους υπόλοιπους γραμματικούς τύπους και για τη σημασία των νέων λέξεων που μαθαίνουν, καθώς επίσης και να κάνουν λογικές λεξιπλασίες και αργότερα να βγάζουν και λογικά συμπεράσματα για τη γραμματική. Αυτή είναι η φάση που λένε διάφορα "χαριτωμένα" και οι μεγάλοι γελάνε, γιατί οι γραμματικοί τύποι δεν έχουν πάντα μια άμεση λογική σχέση ούτε έναν άμεσο παραλληλισμό με άλλους παρόμοιους (αυτό μόνο στην εσπεράντο συμβαίνει, φαντάζομαι).

Κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του το παιδάκι θα αρχίσει να μαθαίνει συστηματικά νέα ελληνικά και θα κατανοήσει καλύτερα τους μηχανισμούς της γλώσσας. Ίσως αργότερα αρχίσει να μαθαίνει και αρχαία ελληνικά, και τότε θα συμβεί ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που λες: δεν θα είναι τα αρχαία που θα βοηθήσουν την κατανόηση των νέων, αλλά τα νέα που θα βοηθήσουν (ως ένα σημείο) την κατανόηση των αρχαίων, λόγω της όποιας συνάφειας υπάρχει. 

Το παιδάκι μπορεί επίσης να μην μάθει ποτέ του αρχαία ελληνικά, αλλά να συνεχίσει να μαθαίνει νέα ελληνικά, και μπορεί να έχει μια θαυμάσια κατανόηση της γλώσσας χωρίς να χρειαστεί ποτέ να μάθει αρχαία. Φυσικά μαθαίνοντας αρχαία θα εμβαθύνει ακόμη περισσότερο - αλλά είναι πραγματικά τόσο αναγκαίο αυτό για όλους; Μαθαίνοντας ολοκλήρωση και διαφορικό λογισμό εμβαθύνεις ακόμη περισσότερο στην κατανόηση των μαθηματικών - χρειαζόμαστε όμως όλοι τόσο βαθιά κατανόηση των μαθηματικών; Ακόμη και όσοι θα πάμε πανεπιστήμιο και θα γίνουμε ακαδημαϊκοί σε άλλους τομείς;

Όταν ξεκίνησα να μαθαίνω ισπανικά, τα γαλλικά που ήδη ήξερα με βοήθησαν να τα κατανοήσω ευκολότερα (όχι καλύτερα: ευκολότερα) και να τα μάθω κάπως γρηγορότερα. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, οι έξι μήνες που ίσως εξοικονόμησα από την εκμάθηση των ισπανικών (τυχαίο το νούμερο, δεν ξέρω πόσο χρόνο πραγματικά γλίτωσα, θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το εκτιμήσω με ακρίβεια) είχαν στοιχίσει τρία χρόνια εκμάθησης γαλλικών. (Βεβαίως είχα μάθει και γαλλικά, αλλά ως προς την εκμάθηση των ισπανικών, το γεγονός αυτό είναι αδιάφορο: εκατομμύρια Ισπανοί μιλούν τέλεια ισπανικά και δεν ξέρουν λέξη γαλλικά).

Αν ο στόχος είναι να μάθεις ισπανικά και όχι γαλλικά, δεν μοιάζει πολύ λογικό να κάνεις 3 χρόνια γαλλικά με σκοπό να μάθεις μετά ισπανικά πιο γρήγορα, έτσι δεν είναι; Συμφέρει πολύ περισσότερο να αφιερώσεις ας πούμε 1 χρόνο παραπάνω στα ίδια τα ισπανικά για να τα μάθεις ακόμη καλύτερα, δεν συμφωνείς; (Φυσικά αν ο στόχος είναι θα μάθεις γαλλικά αυτά καθαυτά, το πράγμα αλλάζει - αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για το πλεονέκτημα που δίνει μια γλώσσα ως προς την εκμάθηση μιας άλλης, όχι ως προς την εκμάθηση αυτής της ιδίας!)

Με την ίδια λογική, αν ο στόχος είναι η καλή εκμάθηση και κατανόηση των νέων ελληνικών, το λογικό και πρακτικό είναι να δώσεις περισσότερο χρόνο στη διδασκαλία των ίδιων των νέων ελληνικών και όχι στη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων. Αυτό εμένα μου φαίνεται Ομόνοια-Κηφισιά μέσω Διακοφτού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2013)

Πολύ καλογραμμένο το συμπέρασμα. Πράγματι, ακόμα κι αν τα αρχαία βοηθάνε σε κάποιον βαθμό στην εμβάθυνση της νέας ελληνικής, υπάρχουν ευκολότεροι και πιο γρήγοροι τρόποι που μας φέρνουν στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. 
Οπότε πάει το επιχείρημα περί νεοελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 6, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Με την ίδια λογική, αν ο στόχος είναι η καλή εκμάθηση και κατανόηση των νέων ελληνικών, το λογικό και πρακτικό είναι να δώσεις περισσότερο χρόνο στη διδασκαλία των ίδιων των νέων ελληνικών και όχι στη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων.



θα ήθελες να εμβαθύνεις λίγο ως προς αυτό; Όταν λες περισσότερο χρόνο πώς περίπου το φαντάζεσαι; Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι διότι τα νέα ελληνικά είναι μάθημα που έτσι ή αλλιώς ήδη από το δημοτικό κυριαρχεί στο σχολικό πρόγραμμα. Επιπλέον, πρόκειται έτσι ή αλλιώς για την μητρική μας γλώσσα (έστω των περισσότερων) η οποία όπως λες κι εσύ είναι η βάση πάνω στην οποία θα έρθουν να καθήσουν όλες οι τυχόν επόμενες, με λίγα λόγια είναι μια γλώσσα που έτσι ή αλλιώς την μαθαίνει κανείς στο οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό του περιβάλλον. Δε νομίζω δηλαδή ότι στοιχειοθετείται πως τα νέα ελληνικά από πλευράς εκμάθησης εντός κι εκτός σχολείου είναι ας πούμε «ριγμένα» για να χρειάζονται ενίσχυση. Τι παραπάνω και κυρίως, τι νέο θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν κάποιες επιπλέον ώρες νέων ελληνικών, ειδικά στις μεγαλύτερες τάξεις; 



> Αυτό εμένα μου φαίνεται Ομόνοια-Κηφισιά μέσω Διακοφτού.



Σχετικό. Η λύση που προτείνεις εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν να έχεις πνευμονία ας πούμε και να παίρνεις ασπιρίνη, κι όταν δεν γίνεται τίποτα, να παίρνεις και δεύτερη ασπιρίνη. Και τρίτη, και τέταρτη, και στο τέλος να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2013)

Αυτό το ότι τα νέα ελληνικά κυριαρχούν στο πρόγραμμα είναι ψιλοαπάτη, γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προγράμματος αφορά την λογοτεχνία* και όχι την εκμάθηση της γλώσσας καθεαυτή. Π.χ. η έκθεση-έκφραση, όπως γίνεται τώρα έχει ελάχιστη σχέση με την εκμάθηση νεοελληνικών.

Όπως και να 'χει, αν θεωρείς ότι δεν λείπει τίποτα από το πρόγραμμα διδασκαλίας της νεοελληνικής, σε τι θα βοηθήσει την εκμάθηση της νέας η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό είναι μια κολοσιαία αντίφαση. Αν η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας βοηθάει την εκμάθηση της νέας γλώσσας, τότε κάτι λείπει απ' την διδασκαλία της τελευταίας.

Είναι σαν να έχεις έναν τοίχο από τούβλα που χτίζεται με τον βέλτιστο, κατά την γνώμη σου, ρυθμό, και ωστόσο να θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να χώσεις κι άλλα τούβλα ενδιάμεσα, καθώς χτίζουν οι χτίστες.


* Που κι αυτή λάθος διδάσκεται αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το ότι τα νέα ελληνικά κυριαρχούν στο πρόγραμμα είναι ψιλοαπάτη, γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προγράμματος αφορά την λογοτεχνία* και όχι την εκμάθηση της γλώσσας καθεαυτή. Π.χ. η έκθεση-έκφραση, όπως γίνεται τώρα έχει ελάχιστη σχέση με την εκμάθηση νεοελληνικών.
> 
> Όπως και να 'χει, αν θεωρείς ότι δεν λείπει τίποτα από το πρόγραμμα διδασκαλίας της νεοελληνικής, σε τι θα βοηθήσει την εκμάθηση της νέας η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό είναι μια κολοσιαία αντίφαση. Αν η εκμάθηση της αρχαίας βοηθάει την εκμάθηση της νέας γλώσσας, τότε κάτι λείπει απ' την διδασκαλία της τελευταίας.



Εγώ προσωπικά δε νομίζω ότι είπα κάτι για εκμάθηση, απλά σχολίασα κάτι που είπε η μελάνη. Νομίζω η κουβέντα από αν και κατά πόσο μπορεί να υπάρξει βαθύτερη κατανόηση των νέων ελληνικών μέσω των αρχαίων εξελίχθηκε. Εγώ νομίζω ότι μπορεί. 



> Είναι σαν να έχεις έναν τοίχο από τούβλα που χτίζεται με τον βέλτιστο, κατά την γνώμη σου, ρυθμό, και ωστόσο να θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να χώσεις κι άλλα τούβλα ενδιάμεσα, καθώς χτίζουν οι χτίστες.



Ή σαν να χτίζεις ένα τοίχο από τούβλα και να σου λείπει ο ασβέστης από το χαρμάνι, αλλά εσύ να ρίχνεις κι άλλα τούβλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2013)

Ούτε κι εγώ νομίζω πως τα νέα ελληνικά είναι ριγμένα για να χρειάζονται ενίσχυση. 

Επειδή όμως έφερες το επιχείρημα ότι μαθαίνοντας αρχαία ελληνικά θα μάθουν τα παιδιά καλύτερα τα νέα από κάποιες απόψεις, επισήμανα το γεγονός ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει συντομότερα εστιάζοντας στα ίδια τα νέα - *αν* υποθέσουμε ότι χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο, που μπορεί και να μην χρειάζεται. 

Στον παραλληλισμό με την ασπιρίνη υποθέτω ταυτίζεις την διδασκαλία νέων ελληνικών γενικά με την ασπιρίνη, και λες ότι το να κάνεις κι άλλο απ' τα ίδια δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτα. Αν αυτό εννοείς, θα έλεγα πρώτον ότι μία ασπιρίνη ίσως δεν βοηθά, αλλά τρεις ίσως βοηθήσουν. :) Επίσης, η διδασκαλία των νέων ελληνικών μπορεί να γίνεται παράλληλα με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, όπου ο καθένας θα αντιστοιχούσε σε διαφορετικό φάρμακο. :) Αν το πρόβλημα (ο πονοκέφαλος) είναι ας πούμε η ορθογραφία, ας μπει μια παραπάνω ώρα εκμάθησης ορθογραφίας με κάποιον νεωτεριστικό τρόπο (η ασπιρίνη). Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η κατανόηση του λεξιλογίου, ας μπει μια παραπάνω ώρα εστιασμένη στην ανάπτυξη του λεξιλογίου (με σύγκριση κειμένων, με ανεύρεση συνωνύμων, με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό). Τέλος, καλύτερα ίσως να αποφύγουμε τους παραλληλισμούς με διαδρομές τραίνου, με φάρμακα και με τούβλα, γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρασυρθούμε από αυτούς και να χάσουμε την ουσία αυτού που θέλουμε να πούμε. 

Ξαναλέω ότι δεν το θεωρώ αναγκαίο να γίνει ενίσχυση της διδασκαλίας της νέας ελληνικής, ούτε το πρότεινα: σχολίασα απλώς το γεγονός ότι ο χρόνος και ο κόπος που επενδύεται στην εκμάθηση της αρχαίας ελληνικής είναι δυσανάλογος του αποτελέσματος, στο βαθμό που το αποτέλεσμα αυτό αφορά την καλύτερη κατανόηση της νέας ελληνικής. Διαφωνείς ως προς αυτό;


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 6, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τέλος, καλύτερα ίσως να αποφύγουμε τους παραλληλισμούς με διαδρομές τραίνου, με φάρμακα και με τούβλα, γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρασυρθούμε από αυτούς και να χάσουμε την ουσία αυτού που θέλουμε να πούμε.



συμφωνώ μ' αυτό, προφανώς η μια παρομοίωση φέρνει την άλλη και δεν μένει κάτι ουσιαστικό στο τέλος.
Θα επανέλθω αργότερα όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2013)

Μια επιστολή "τρικυμία εν κρανίω" στην Καθημερινή. http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_13/10/2013_536659

Αντιγράφω την κατακλείδα και λυπάμαι αφάνταστα που ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό συμπατριωτών μας συμμερίζεται αυτές τις μπούρδες. Ξέρουμε ότι δυστυχώς κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι εκπαιδευτικοί και αυτά τα λένε μέσα σε σχολικές τάξεις:
H γλώσσα μας δέχεται συνέχεια και με επιμονή επίθεση. Aπέτυχαν να καθιερώσουν τη λατινική γραφή και δεν έχει συνέχεια, προς το παρόν, η προσπάθεια να ανακηρυχθεί η αγγλική ως δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους, αλλά επέτυχαν να κάνουν τη γλώσσα ανάπηρη με το μονοτονικό και να περιορίσουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων και προσπαθούν να καταργήσουν τελείως τη διδασκαλία αυτή και τη διδασκαλία των θρησκευτικών με σκοπό να καταφέρουν πλήγματα και κατά της πίστεώς μας, αλλά και κατά της γλώσσας μας που διαποτίζει τη ζωή μας ως ορθοδόξων χριστιανών και προπαγανδίζουν την ιδέα ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι νεκρή γλώσσα.
Aμφισβητείται αν ο Kίσινγκερ είπε ότι ο Eλληνισμός πρέπει να χτυπηθεί στη γλώσσα και στην πίστη του, αλλά εκείνο που δεν αμφισβητείται είναι το ότι είναι Eλληνες αυτοί που χτυπούν τον Eλληνισμό ακριβώς στη γλώσσα και την πίστη του.

​Αν ισχύει η διασταύρωση των στοιχείων, ο επιστολογράφος είναι επίτιμος αρεοπαγίτης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2013)

Δεν παύω να αναρωτιέμαι ποιοι είναι αυτοί που «απέτυχαν» και οι άλλοι που «επέτυχαν».


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2013)

Εκείνοι, βεβαίως. Εκείνοι. 
Οι γνωστοί ανώνυμοι. 
Τι απορίες έχεις κι εσύ Παλ!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2013)

Κι επίσης εγώ αναρωτιέμαι, αφού είναι τόσο πετυχημένοι πώς και εξακολουθούμε να μιλάμε ελληνικά. Για να μην πω ότι το σύνταγμά μας με το άρθρο 3 ορίζει ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ θρησκεία αυτήν της Ανατολικής Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας του Χριστού!
Δεν πάνε να κοιταχτούν όλοι αυτοί με τη λασκαρισμένη βίδα, λέω 'γώ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ λέω να αξιοποιήσουμε την ευκαιρία, μια και έχουμε μαζεμένες όλες αυτές τις ωραίες εκφράσεις, να τις βάλουμε κάπου μαζί με τις αγγλικές τους μεταφράσεις, για να ξέρουμε με τι θα τις αντικαταστήσουμε όταν σε λίγο θα μιλάμε μόνο ξένες γλώσσες. (Για το φόβο των Ιουδαίων:  )

«Aστρον λαμπρόν τους οδηγεί», «Θρήνος και κλαυθμός», «Φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω», «Yπαγε οπίσω μου σατανά», «Mακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι», «Bρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους». «Tα άγια τοις κυσί». «Kτίζει στην άμμο», «Προς το θεαθήναι», «Διυλίζουν τον κώνωπα και καταπίνουν την κάμηλον», «Δεν ξέρει η αριστερά του τι ποιεί η δεξιά του», «Aγωνίζεται για τον επιούσιο», «Δεν έχει πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη», «Δεν έμεινε λίθος επί λίθου», «Πούλησε για τριάκοντα αργύρια», «Πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι», «Mάχαιραν έδωκες, μάχαιραν θα λάβης», «Nα όψης», «Kρανίου τόπος», «Tου έδωσαν χολήν και όξος», «Eσται η εσχάτη πλάνη χείρων της πρώτης», «Zει με ακρίδες και μέλι άγριον», «Tην κεφαλήν του επί πίνακι», «Tα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι», «Tο πνεύμα πρόθυμον, αλλά η σαρξ ασθενής», «Mεριμνά και τυρβάζει περί πολλά», «Aλλά ρύσαι ημάς», «Aγρόν ηγόρασε», «Oι παροικούντες την Iερουσαλήμ», «Kανείς προφήτης στον τόπο του», «O αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω», «Aρον άρον», «Mνήσθητί μου Kύριε», «Tετέλεσται», «Διά τον φόβον των Iουδαίων», «O αποθανών δεδικαίωται», «Tα οψώνια της αμαρτίας θάνατος», «Oποιον αγαπά ο Kύριος τον παιδεύει».


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2013)

Μα, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μετάφραση της Βίβλου στα αγγλικά.:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

ΟΚ, την είδα τη φατσούλα, αλλά δεν θα χάσω την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω: Δεν θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε πώς θα αποδώσουμε, ας πούμε, το «πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι»; *Before the rooster crows* ή *before you could say Jack Robinson*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2013)

Αυτό το «Να όψης» δεν το θυμάμαι να το έχω ξαναδεί. Ποιος θα μου δώσει μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το «Να όψης» δεν το θυμάμαι να το έχω ξαναδεί. Ποιος θα μου δώσει μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά;



Το «να όψης» ούτε οι αρχαίοι δεν θα το έχουν δει. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος ρηματικός τύπος και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ και τι ήταν πριν γίνει αυτό που είναι τώρα. Να προκόψης;


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Εγώ λέω να αξιοποιήσουμε την ευκαιρία, μια και έχουμε μαζεμένες όλες αυτές τις ωραίες εκφράσεις, να τις βάλουμε κάπου μαζί με τις αγγλικές τους μεταφράσεις, για να ξέρουμε με τι θα τις αντικαταστήσουμε όταν σε λίγο θα μιλάμε μόνο ξένες γλώσσες. (Για το φόβο των Ιουδαίων:  )
> 
> «Aστρον λαμπρόν τους οδηγεί», «Θρήνος και κλαυθμός», «Φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω», «Yπαγε οπίσω μου σατανά», «Mακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι», «Bρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους». «Tα άγια τοις κυσί». «Kτίζει στην άμμο», «Προς το θεαθήναι», «Διυλίζουν τον κώνωπα και καταπίνουν την κάμηλον», «Δεν ξέρει η αριστερά του τι ποιεί η δεξιά του», «Aγωνίζεται για τον επιούσιο», «Δεν έχει πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη», «Δεν έμεινε λίθος επί λίθου», «Πούλησε για τριάκοντα αργύρια», «Πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι», «Mάχαιραν έδωκες, μάχαιραν θα λάβης», «Nα όψης», «Kρανίου τόπος», «Tου έδωσαν χολήν και όξος», «Eσται η εσχάτη πλάνη χείρων της πρώτης», «Zει με ακρίδες και μέλι άγριον», «Tην κεφαλήν του επί πίνακι», «Tα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι», «Tο πνεύμα πρόθυμον, αλλά η σαρξ ασθενής», «Mεριμνά και τυρβάζει περί πολλά», «Aλλά ρύσαι ημάς», «Aγρόν ηγόρασε», «Oι παροικούντες την Iερουσαλήμ», «Kανείς προφήτης στον τόπο του», «O αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω», «Aρον άρον», «Mνήσθητί μου Kύριε», «Tετέλεσται», «Διά τον φόβον των Iουδαίων», «O αποθανών δεδικαίωται», «Tα οψώνια της αμαρτίας θάνατος», «Oποιον αγαπά ο Kύριος τον παιδεύει».



Ιουδαίος τις παραθέτει: αν όχι ακριβώς στον στόχο, λίγο παραδίπλα· μαζί με σχετικά, βοηθητικά ή αποτρεπτικά νήματα:

Lexilogia’s English-Greek Vocabulary Quiz: Q15 - Biblical Expressions και οι λύσεις:

*Expressions from the Bible > Εκφράσεις από τη Βίβλο (EN > EL)*


nickel said:


> *Lexilogia’s English-Greek Vocabulary Quiz*
> Ακολουθούν οι απαντήσεις στο κουίζ που δημοσιεύτηκε *εδώ*. Αν δεν έχετε δει το κουίζ και θα θέλατε να δοκιμάσετε τις γνώσεις σας σε σχέση με αυτές τις εκφράσεις, πατήστε να φύγετε αμέσως αποδώ.
> 
> 
> ...



«Tα του καίσαρος τω καίσαρι»: give credit where credit is due

«Mεριμνά και τυρβάζει περί πολλά»: «περί άλλα τυρβάζει» ή «περί άλλα τυρβάζεται»; «περί άλλα τυρβάζει» (ή «περί άλλων τυρβάζει»)

«Oι παροικούντες την Iερουσαλήμ»

«Δεν έχει πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη»

«Zει με ακρίδες και μέλι άγριον»

«O αποθανών δεδικαίωται»: Δεδικαίωται ο αποθανών;

«Mακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι»: What you don't know can't hurt you, Ignorance is bliss, (The meek shall inherit nothing)

«Bρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους»: 



agezerlis said:


> Μου θυμίζεις το ποιηματάκι που αποδίδεται στον Charles, Baron Bowen (1835-94):
> 
> The rain it raineth on the just
> And also on the unjust fella:
> ...



*Φράσεις, φράσεις, φράσεις
*
Επιμύθιον:
«Aγρόν ηγόρασε»: Καλά, αγρόν ηγόρασε, πάει αυτό, αλλά κάνα υγρόν αγόρασε; 

Επινίκιον:
«Όποιον αγαπά ο Kύριος τον παιδεύει»: Ον αγαπά ο κύριος παιδεύει· ον αγαπά η κυρία παιδεύει και παιδεύει και παιδεύει...

Υστερόγραφον, εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις:
«Tετέλεσται», άζμα φραγκονεοελληνικόν, πανούσειον και ζαμπέτειον. :devil: Ηλί, σ' ε φινί.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 16, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Ευχαριστούμε! 

Ένα σχόλιο για πλάκα:


> Από το θέμα αυτού του έλιπον φτιάχτηκαν τα διάφορα λιπόθυμος, λιποτάκτης, ελλιπής



Αυτό και κάποια άλλα που γράφεις παρακάτω χρειάζεται να το ξέρουμε ή όχι; Να το σβήσουμε από τη μνήμη μας ότι κάτι που χρησιμοποιούμε στη Νέα Ελληνική προέρχεται από την Αρχαία ή όχι; Να μην το διδάσκουμε στα παιδιά; Ή μήπως να το κρατήσουμε σε ένα μάθημα Ιστορίας και Προέλευσης της Νέας Ελληνικής... έστω;


Mod: Transferred from this thread.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2013)

Αφού αρχίσαμε τις πλακίτσες...



drsiebenmal said:


> 4-(2-Hydroxyethyl)-1-Piperazineethanesulfonic Acid = 4-(2-υδροξυαιθυλ)-1-πιπεραζιναιθανοσουλφονικό οξύ



Σε όλο τον κόσμο, οι χημικοί την χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς να ξέρουν την ετυμολογία αυτού του hydroxyethyl και του άλλου, του ethane, και από πού προέρχονται. Μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν στην επιστήμη τους και να δημιουργούν φάρμακα και χημικούς δείκτες ή δεν μπορούν; Εμείς, χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε τι είναι αυτά τα νούμερα στην περίεργη λέξη και γιατί μπαίνουν εκεί που μπαίνουν; Και τελικά, τι είναι πιο σημαντικό: να ξέρεις γιατί λέγεται έτσι κάτι ή να ξέρεις τι κάνει; Το ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο γλυκά δεν θα μυρίζει; Και χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε από πού προέρχεται η φράση που μόλις χρησιμοποίησα;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 16, 2013)

Ούτε αυτό το νήμα μάς χρειάζεται τότε, αγαπητέ δόκτορα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5061-%CE%93%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BE%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%8E%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B1

Ούτε εκείνο με τις Αγγλικές ή Τουρκικές λέξεις στην ελληνική, αλλά τα βλέπω στη Λεξιλογία να φιγουράρουν με πολλά ποστ και τα βρίσκω και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. 

Η Αρχαία όμως μάς φταίει για όλα τα δεινά, έτσι; (φυσικά, θεωρώ γελοία την επιστολή του δικαστή στην Καθημερινή, αλλά εξίσου αβάσιμη θεωρώ την πίστη ότι πρέπει τα Αρχαία να φύγουν *παντελώς* από τη ζωή μας ως οι δαίμονες που μας κυνηγάνε και δεν μας αφήνουν να προοδεύσουμε. Για όλα υπάρχει και μέση, όχι μόνο άκρα... και όλα διορθώνονται αν υπάρχει θέληση από Υπουργείο και καθηγητές)  

Επίσης, εγώ τα θέλω όλα τα παραπάνω για να κερδίζω στο Trivial Pursuit αν θέλεις να ξέρεις... 

Καλημέρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι θα μεταφέρουν αυτή τη συζήτηση σε καταλληλότερο σημείο, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να ανακατεύεις δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα: τις γνώσεις για τις πολλές αρχαίες μορφές της γλώσσας μας και το βάθος της *υποχρεωτικής* εκμάθησής τους. Ο σύνθετος χημικός τύπος που έγραψα δεν διδάσκεται στη δευτεροβάθμια· ο προγραμματισμός των φόρουμ επίσης. Στη δευτεροβάθμια έχουμε περιορισμένο χρόνο όπου πρέπει να δοθούν συγκεκριμένες βάσεις. Για όλα τα _λιπο-_ σύνθετα αρκεί να ξέρει ο μαθητής την ορθογραφία τους· σε εκείνο το σημείο, αν δεν είναι καθαρός παραλογισμός η θέση ότι η επεξήγηση της ετυμολογίας γίνεται μόνο μέσω της διδασκαλίας της αρχαίας γραμματείας, είναι σίγουρα κακοδιαχείριση χρόνου σε βάρος άλλων θεμελιωδών γνώσεων. Ο δάσκαλος πρέπει επίσης να ξέρει να υποδείξει πώς θα μάθει περισσότερα ο μαθητής που θα ρωτήσει. Το ακόμη πιο δύσκολο: ο δάσκαλος θα πρέπει επίσης να μπορεί να εντοπίσει τον μαθητή που θα μπορούσε να ενδιαφερθεί για να μάθει περισσότερα. Αλλά όχι: δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις αρχαία σε όλο το γυμνάσιο και το λύκειο για να μάθεις ότι το λιποθυμώ γράφεται με ι. Στο κάτω κάτω, πρέπει να το έχεις μάθει ήδη από το δημοτικό.

Αλλά οι ώρες της εβδομάδας και οι εβδομάδες της σχολικής χρονιάς είναι δεδομένες. Και είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν χωράνε όλα· κι ας βλέπουμε γύρω μας καθημερινά πόσες πρακτικές γνώσεις (κοινωνικές, οικονομικές, τεχνικές) θα ήταν πολύ πιο χρήσιμες για την καθημερινότητα όλων μας.

Στη Λεξιλογία, όλα αυτά τα παραπάνω έχουν ήδη αναπτυχθεί από πολλούς και σε πολλά σημεία, σε συζητήσεις όπου έχεις κι εσύ συμμετάσχει. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να αγνοείς τις απόψεις των συνομιλητών σου, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιμονή να τους βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα, όπως δείχνεις με εκείνο το τονισμένο *παντελώς*.

Και τελευταίο: δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με την αναφορά στα νήματα για τις ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά. Ότι θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο και όλες αυτές τις ξένες γλώσσες για να γράφουν σωστά τις λέξεις στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2013)

Το μετέφερα εδώ, όπου ο Αζιμούθιος έχει ήδη διατυπώσει τις απόψεις του για τα αρχαία. Θα μεταφέρω όλα τα παρόμοια ποστ εδώ, ώστε να μην παρεκτρέπεται κάθε φορά το θέμα της εκάστοτε συζήτησης στη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων στα σχολεία.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2013)

Επειδή οφείλω μια απάντηση στον συνομιλητή μου δόκτορα, σε μια ερώτησή του γράφω το εξής: 



> Και τελευταίο: δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με την αναφορά στα νήματα για τις ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά. Ότι θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο και όλες αυτές τις ξένες γλώσσες για να γράφουν σωστά τις λέξεις στα ελληνικά;



Εννοώ ότι όπως ο νίκελ για δικούς του λόγους στο νήμα για τον αόριστο θεώρησε καλό να μας ενημερώσει ότι κάτι προέρχεται από την Αρχαία Ελληνική και ο Σαραντάκος τρίτη μέρα σήμερα βάζει λέξεις στην ελληνική που προέρχονται από άλλες γλώσσες και εμείς εδώ διαβάζουμε και ασχολούμαστε στα νήματα που υπέδειξα με δάνεια από άλλες γλώσσες στην ελληνική, έτσι και ο σημερινός έφηβος θα μπορούσε να διδάσκεται τι υπάρχει στη γλώσσα του που προέρχεται από μια γλώσσα, αν μη τι άλλο, κοντινή με τη δική του. Τίποτε περισσότερο, τίποτε λιγότερο. Έτσι, για εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση, για τη γλωσσική συνέχεια ή με την αμυδρή ελπίδα ότι κάπου θα τον βοηθήσει είτε στην ορθογραφία είτε στην καλύτερη σύνταξη της ομιλίας του ή του γραπτού του μια και κάποιες από αυτές τις λέξεις, φράσεις, συντάξεις ενδέχεται να τις χρησιμοποιήσει, εφόσον υπάρχουν ακόμα. 

Τόσο παράλογο είναι πια; Ή τόσο κακό θα κάνει; --> ειλικρινής απορία :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> [...] Έτσι, για εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση, για τη γλωσσική συνέχεια ή με την αμυδρή ελπίδα ότι κάπου θα τον βοηθήσει είτε στην ορθογραφία είτε στην καλύτερη σύνταξη της ομιλίας του ή του γραπτού του μια και κάποιες από αυτές τις λέξεις, φράσεις, συντάξεις ενδέχεται να τις χρησιμοποιήσει, εφόσον υπάρχουν ακόμα.
> 
> Τόσο παράλογο είναι πια; Ή τόσο κακό θα κάνει; --> ειλικρινής απορία :)



Μα ποιος διαφώνησε εδώ μέσα με αυτό; Είναι δυνατόν να μην σου είναι ορατή η διαφορά μεταξύ εγκυκλοπαιδικής γνώσης, που μπορεί (και πρέπει κτγμ) να παρέχεται *στα πλαίσια της σωστής διδασκαλίας της σημερινής, ζωντανής μας γλώσσας* με ολόκληρο ειδικό μάθημα για ένα επιμέρους τμήμα της αρχαίας γλώσσας επί 1-2-3 ώρες την εβδομάδα επί έξι χρόνια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων όταν γίνεται με έμφαση στην κατανόηση του συνόλου μιας γλώσσας (ή έστω ενός ολόκληρου υποσυνόλου, εδώ της γραπτής αττικής διαλέκτου), που συνήθως δεν καταλήγει σ' αυτόν το στόχο, είναι χαμένος χρόνος σε σύγκριση με καλύτερα στοχευμένη διδασκαλία, με αντικείμενο τα στοιχεία των διαφόρων περιόδων της ελληνικής γλώσσας που διασώζονται και είναι χρήσιμα σήμερα. Δυστυχώς, ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι θέλει το δεύτερο αλλά ζητά να στηρίξουμε το πρώτο. Ελληνική σχιζοφρένεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> ...έτσι και ο σημερινός έφηβος θα μπορούσε να διδάσκεται τι υπάρχει στη γλώσσα του που προέρχεται από μια γλώσσα, αν μη τι άλλο, κοντινή με τη δική του.



Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, υπάρχουν κάτι μεγάλα βιβλία που λέγονται λεξικά και γράφουν από πού προέρχεται κάθε λέξη. Το να ξέρεις από πού προέρχεται μια λέξη είναι ενδιαφέρον για κάποιους, σίγουρα. Βέβαια είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα να μαζέψεις τα δάνεια ξένων γλωσσών παρά να καταρτίσεις λίστα με λέξεις που έχουν αρχαιοελληνική αρχή, γιατί καήκαμε. Ωστόσο κι ο Σαραντάκος δεν θυμάμαι να εισηγήθηκε να διδάσκονται τα παιδιά ότι οι Χ λέξεις είναι ιταλικές, οι Ψ είναι γαλλικές και οι Ω είναι σλαβικές. Άρθρα στο ιστολόγιό του γράφει, που διαβάζουν *αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται*.

Εξάλλου, στα φιλολογικά μαθήματα ανέκαθεν οι καλοί δάσκαλοι σημείωναν ότι η τάδε άγνωστη λέξη προέρχεται από την δείνα γλώσσα. Πολλές φορές σημειώνεται και στα βιβλία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα κάνουμε ειδικό μάθημα "ιστορίας και προέλευσης των λέξεων", όπως προτείνεις, ένα μάθημα που θα ήταν τόσο βαρετό όσο και απ' την φύση του ανούσιο. Δηλαδή πώς το φαντάζεσαι; Ότι ο καθηγητής θα έχει ένα λεξικό και θα αναλύει τυχαίες λέξεις; Με ποιον τελικό σκοπό; Να ξέρουν τα παιδιά στο τέλος την προέλευση και των 150.000 λέξεων του λεξικού; Ή δειγματοληπτικά; Και για ποιον λόγο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2013)

Αρχαία ελληνικά:
_"Εγώ εύχομαι σε εσένα να χαρείς με υγίεια το καινούριο παντελόνι που αγόρασες σήμερα"_

Νέα Ελληνικά:
_"Με γεια"._


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Το άρθρο του Εμμ. Κριαρά για τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ελληνικών αναδημοσιεύεται σ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:
http://didefth.gr/mathimata/?p=6007


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=590044
Ενδεικτικά:


«Εχουμε την πεποίθηση ότι ελάχιστοι συνέλληνες υπάρχουν ακόμη σήμερα που πιστεύουν ότι είναι δυνατό να κατακτηθεί η νεοελληνική μας γλώσσα από τις νέες γενιές της πατρίδας μας και να καρπίσει χωρίς την παράλληλη διδασκαλία στοιχείων της αρχαίας ελληνικής, κατά κύριο λόγο της αττικής διαλέκτου, στο Γυμνάσιο. [...]»
«Εάν δεν κατέχουμε την έννοια των αρχαιοελληνικών επιρρημάτων «ευ» [...], είναι αδύνατο να καταλάβουμε λέξεις όπως «ευάριθμος» [...]»
...και άλλα πολλά...


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 29, 2014)

Όπως αυτά, Ζαζ... :) 



> Εκεί όμως όπου υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα είναι στα μέσα και στον τρόπο διδασκαλίας· στα Αναγνωσματάρια, δηλαδή, που πρέπει να εισαχθούν, καθώς και στη μέθοδο διδασκαλίας. Δυστυχώς και στους δύο αυτούς τομείς δεν έχουμε σημειώσει έως τώρα επιτυχίες. Γιατί και τα εγχειρίδια που είναι σήμερα σε χρήση, αλλά και τα προηγούμενα - στη συγγραφή των οποίων είχαμε κι εμείς συμμετάσχει -, καθώς και τα παλαιότερα, είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μας γνώμη, ακατάλληλα γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό· θα λέγαμε μάλιστα ότι, κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, σε αυτά οφείλεται η αποτυχία του μαθήματος και ιδιαίτερα η απέχθεια ενός αριθμού μαθητών προς αυτό. Τα ίδια πρέπει να πούμε και για τις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας τις οποίες εφαρμόζουμε στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, που είναι αναχρονιστικές και απρόσφορες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε αγγλικά, τούρκικα ή φαρσί για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνουν πολλές λέξεις της καθημερινότητας. Απλώς τις μαθαίνουμε. Αν μας ενδιαφέρει η προέλευσή τους, ανατρέχουμε σε λεξικά. 

Όταν ένας άνθρωπος αρθρογραφεί υπέρ της σημασίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών για την κατανόηση της σημασίας των λέξεων στα νέα ελληνικά και χρησιμοποιεί ως επιχείρημα τη γνώση της σημασίας του «ευ» για να κατανοήσουμε τι σημαίνει _ευάριθμος_ (που *δεν* σημαίνει πολυάριθμος, όπως θα έπρεπε, αλλά ολιγάριθμος και άρα, αποτελεί εξαίρεση), δεν του φταίνε τα αναγνωσματάρια αλλά η συνολική του κοσμοθεωρία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2014)

Για μένα το βασικό πρόβλημα όλων των συλλογιστικών που επιχειρούν να συσχετίσουν (ως αιτιότητα) τη γνώση της αρχαίας ελληνικής με τη γνώση της κοινής νέας ελληνικής (και μάλιστα με τη μορφή προαπαιτούμενου) είναι ότι για τα αρχαία ελληνικά βάζουν τον πήχη πολύ ψηλά (δείχνοντας ότι όποιος ξέρει _πάρα πολύ καλά αρχαία_ μπορεί να αντιληφθεί _ευκολότερα _κάποια στοιχεία ετυμολογίας, σύνθεσης, παθών κλπ στην ΚΝΕ), ενώ παραβλέπουν ότι όποιος ξέρει _πάρα πολύ καλά νέα_ δεν θα έχει _ούτως ή άλλως_ πρόβλημα στα εν λόγω σημεία.

Επίσης, το ότι υπάρχουν φυσικοί ομιλητές που δεν ξέρουν καλά τη νέα ελληνική, δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως κι ότι θα μπορούσαν να μάθουν την ΚΝΕ πολύ καλύτερα αν μεσολαβούσε το να μάθουν ενδιάμεσα _πάρα πολύ καλά_ την αρχαία. Ένας τέτοιος συλλογισμός είναι απλό σόφισμα, μια ακροβατική λογική πλάνη. Δεν υπάρχει *τίποτα απολύτως* που να μας διασφαλίζει ότι οι εν λόγω άνθρωποι θέλουν, επιθυμούν ή μπορούν να μάθουν _πάρα πολύ καλά_ την αρχαία, κι απλώς δεν έκαναν το ίδιο και με τη νέα (δλδ το να την μάθουν _πάρα πολύ καλά_) διότι δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

Γλωσσικό:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 29, 2014)

Συν ένα στον Ζάζουλα παραπάνω - έτσι ακριβώς είναι.


----------



## Gizem (May 1, 2014)

Δεν θα την χαρακτήριζα νεκρή γλώσσα. Όχι. Ναι μεν δεν χρησιμοποιείται στον καθημερινό λόγο, όμως εμμέσως χρησιμοποιείται. Είναι η βάση της νεοελληνικής. Τα θεμέλια. Αυτό και μόνο δεν την κάνει νεκρή. Τώρα ο καθένας έχει την γνώμη του βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2014)

Αν διαθέσεις τον χρόνο για να διαβάσεις αυτό το νήμα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το αν μια γλώσσα χαρακτηρίζεται νεκρή ή ζωντανή έχει σχέση με το αν υπάρχουν φυσικοί ομιλητές της. Αν εσύ ξέρεις κάποιο σημείο του πλανήτη όπου μιλάνε μεταξύ τους Αρχαία Ελληνικά, ίσως μπορείς να μας το υποδείξεις. Με την ίδια λογική, εξίσου ζωντανή γλώσσα είναι και τα Λατινικά. Εν ολίγοις, το "ζωντανή" ή "νεκρή" γλώσσα είναι αντικειμενικό, δεν έχει σχέση με το αν χρησιμοποιείται εμμέσως ή αν μας αρέσει να τη χαρακτηρίζουμε ζωντανή.


----------



## Gizem (May 3, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν διαθέσεις τον χρόνο για να διαβάσεις αυτό το νήμα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το αν μια γλώσσα χαρακτηρίζεται νεκρή ή ζωντανή έχει σχέση με το αν υπάρχουν φυσικοί ομιλητές της. Αν εσύ ξέρεις κάποιο σημείο του πλανήτη όπου μιλάνε μεταξύ τους Αρχαία Ελληνικά, ίσως μπορείς να μας το υποδείξεις. Με την ίδια λογική, εξίσου ζωντανή γλώσσα είναι και τα Λατινικά. Εν ολίγοις, το "ζωντανή" ή "νεκρή" γλώσσα είναι αντικειμενικό, δεν έχει σχέση με το αν χρησιμοποιείται εμμέσως ή αν μας αρέσει να τη χαρακτηρίζουμε ζωντανή.


Λάθος μου λοιπόν. Ωστόσο δεν θεώρησα ως ("απόλυτα") ζωντανή γλώσσα τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Ανέφερα ότι είναι απλά η βάση. Τα θεμέλια για την νεοελληνική γλώσσα. Τίποτα άλλο. Όπως επίσης και τα Λατινικά όπως είπες, όσο βλέπω για εμένα είναι βάση για τα ιταλικά. Έχοντας κάνει λίγα μαθήματα διαπίστωσα ομοιότητες.
Ναι αντικειμενικά, όπως πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και να κρίνουμε σ' αυτό το θέμα και γενικότερα, δεν είναι "ζωντανή". Είναι μια νεκρή γλώσσα, αλλά με ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2014)

Ξέρετε τι ξεχωριστό έχουμε όλοι εμείς που ζούμε τώρα πάνω στη γη; Έχουμε όλοι πίσω μας μια αδιατάρακτη γραμμή προγόνων που φτάνει μέχρι τους πρώτους ανθρώπους και ακόμα πιο πίσω (μια και είναι αδύνατο να πούμε ποιοι ήταν οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι). Δεν ζουν ο πατέρας μου, η μητέρα μου ή ο παππούς μου, αλλά είμαι περήφανος για τα καλά τους, ιδίως τα καλά που μου κληροδότησαν, για ό,τι καλό μου πέρασαν σε γονίδια (ή σε ανατροφή).

Το ίδιο ξεχωριστό χαρακτηρίζει και τις γλώσσες που μιλιούνται πάνω στη γη: όλες έχουν πίσω τους μια αδιατάρακτη παράδοση που εκτείνεται στο παρελθόν μέχρι τη στιγμή που κάποιος άνθρωπος άρθρωσε την πρώτη του λέξη.

Όπως καθένας από μας είναι η συνέχεια μιας αδιατάρακτης σειράς γονιμοποιήσεων, έτσι και όλες οι ζωντανές γλώσσες δεν πλάστηκαν χτες, αλλά έχουν πίσω τους αιώνες προγόνων.

Σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό οι παλιότερες γλώσσες ζουν στις σημερινές, σε λεξιλόγιο και δομές, όπως και οι πρόγονοί μας και οι συνήθειές τους επιζούν μέσα από εμάς και τον πολιτισμό μας.

Όμως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο φυσιολογικό από το να πούμε ότι οι πρόγονοί μας που έφυγαν από τον κόσμο είναι νεκροί και οι γλώσσες που δεν μιλιούνται είναι νεκρές. Νεκρή δεν είναι μόνο η αρχαία ελληνική ή η λατινική. Και τα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά είναι νεκρά. Και η καθαρεύουσα είναι νεκρή. Ζωντανή είναι μόνο η γλώσσα στην οποία μιλάει η μάνα στο μωρό της, η γλώσσα που ο γονιός κληροδοτεί στο παιδί του. 

Τα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν είναι οι λέξεις ή οι δομές της γλώσσας των αρχαίων που επιζούν στα νέα ελληνικά. Φανταστείτε τα αρχαία ελληνικά σαν μια πραγματικά ζωντανή γλώσσα, στις αγορές, στα θέατρα, στην εκκλησία του δήμου, στα συμπόσια, στα ανάκλιντρα. Αυτή είναι ζωντανή γλώσσα.

Αυτή τη γλώσσα δεν μπορούμε να τη μιλήσουμε εμείς σήμερα, και οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούμε καν να την καταλάβουμε. Ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε λοιπόν με ιδεολογήματα. Τις αξίες πρέπει να τις φυλάμε σωστά, αλλιώς τις ευτελίζουν αυτοί ακριβώς που τις υπερτιμούν.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Overheard at a grocery store by someone waiting in line behind a woman speaking on her cellphone in another language. Ahead of her was a white man. After the woman hangs up, he speaks up:

Man: "I didn't want to say anything while you were on the phone, but you're in America now. You need to speak English."

Woman: “Excuse me?"

Man: (very slowly) “If you want to speak Mexican, go back to Mexico. In America, we speak English."

Woman: "Sir, I was speaking Navajo. If you want to speak English, go back to England."


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Man: (very slowly) “If you want to speak Mexican, go back to Mexico. In America, we speak English."
> 
> Woman: "Sir, I was speaking Navajo. If you want to speak English, go back to England."






Αυτό θα πει αποστομωτική απάντηση!


----------

